# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - April 2010



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2010)

*News only - please comment elsewhere.

Thanks for making this new only system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020100UTC Mar 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1299:9-dead-near-in-lashkar-gah-two-coalitions-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 dead near in Lashkar Gah, two coalitions' vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 01:17 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN (sic), Apr. 01 - At least 9 Afghan soldiers were killed or injured on  Wednesday, Mar. 31, 2010, in two straight blasts; the first blast hit their  military vehicle followed by another blast minutes later that tore through a  group of the soldiers who were trying to recover the dead and wounded from the  site first explosion near Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand province. In  another news from the province, on Tuesday, a tank of the foreign coalition  troops while crossing a bridge in Nad Ali district got hit by a roadside bomb  which had been placed under the bridge, killing almost all the coalition  soldiers on board. Also Wednesday, Mujahideen, in a half hour long gunfight with  the coalition troops elsewhere in Lashkar Gah city, inflicted deadly losses on  the coalitions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1302:bombings-blow-apart-3-us-military-tanks-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (B)ombings blow apart 3 U.S. military tanks in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 08:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - An early morning blast struck a U.S armored tank in the  outskirt of Marjah, on Thursday, Apr. 01, 2010.  In the meantime, two of  the U.S tanks were blown up in the mine blasts yesterday elsewhere in Marjah.  Mujahideen officials say, all the three tanks have destroyed in the mine blasts  killing at least a dozen of U.S soldiers.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1304:3-britons-killed-2-wounded-in-lashkar-gah-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 Britons killed, 2 wounded in Lashkar Gah city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 08:30 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - About 3 three British soldiers including a women were killed  and 2 others were badly injured on Thursday, Apr. 01, 2010, as a roadside bomb  struck a group of British soldiers walking on foot near Lashkar Gah city, the  capital of Helmand province,</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1306:blast-hits-us-tank-in-garmsir-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits U.S. tank in Garmsir district</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 10:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - A remote-controlled bomb blast targeted a U.S armored tank  while traveling in the outskirt of Grmasir (sic) district in Helmand, yesterday  night. According to the report from Helmand province, tank was heavily damaged  killing or wounding American soldiers inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1309:american-armored-tank-torn-apart-by-mujahideen-homemade-bomb-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American armored tank torn apart in bombing Nad Ali</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 14:38 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - An IED blast Thursday targeted a U.S. military tank while  traveling in a patrol convoy in Lui Mandah area of Nad Ali district in Helmand  province. The bombing occurred at midday which left the tank wrecked, killing  almost all the crew members and the soldiers, whose corpses were later airlifted  by the helicopter from the site of the explosion, while the tank was lift behind  burning in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1312:dozens-of-afghan-and-coalition-troops-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of Afghan and coalition troops killed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 17:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - At least 5 Afghan solders were killed in a mine blast that  went off under the lead vehicle of their military convoy while crossing a bridge  in the Marjah town of Helmand, on Thursday, Apr. 01, 2010. Also Thursday, an IED  blast killed at least 3 coalition soldiers besides wounding other two as it set  off near their foot patrol elsewhere in Marjah. Meantime, some 5 coalition  soldiers were killed in two consecutive blasts targeting their foot patrol in  Ibadullah Qulf area of Marjah, on Thursday. Likewise, two soldiers of the  coalitions including their trained dog were killed in a roadside bomb near the  center of Marjah town, at midday, Thursday. According to local residents, the  blast was so powerful that it threw away the parts of the bodies of the soldiers  across the fields.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1314:american-tank-blown-up-an-bomb-attack-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown up in bomb attack in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 01 April 2010 20:04 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 01 - A U.S. military tank was blown apart by by an IED blast near  a U.S military base in the province's Khanshin district, on Thursday afternoon.  The report indicates, the tank got completely wrecked in the bombing killing all  the American soldiers. Also on Thursday, some four American soldiers were killed  and a dozen wounded when an IED tore through a group of American soldiers while  on mine clearing mission near the same area of Khanshin district in this this  province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040230UTC Mar 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1316:two-police-posts-overrun-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two police posts overrun in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 09:06 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a series of attacks on  the police posts in Kandahar's Arghistan district overran two police posts,  killing at least a dozen of policemen stationed in both posts, yesterday  afternoon. According to the report the dead bodies of three policemen have been  left behind in the collapsed facilities of the posts, while Mujahideen during  the operation torched the facilities seizing the abandoned weapons and  ammunition.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1315:7-dead-in-marjah-2-us-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 dead in Marjah, 2 U.S. tanks destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 07:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 02 - In Marjah's Kariz Sadi area, one of the U.S. tanks got  wrecked, leaving the American soldiers dead as a roadside bomb went off under  the tank on the to a U.S. military base, on Friday morning, Apr. 02, 2010.  Meantime, another military tank of the U.S. invaders was hit by a roadside bomb  blast within a half an hour of the first blast, elsewhere in Marjah, leaving the  tank heavily damaged and killing almost all the U.S soldiers. In another news  from the Marjah town of Helmand province, at least 7 Afghan and American  soldiers were killed yesterday, as their combined foot patrol encountered a mine  blast in Abdurhaman Ju are of Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1318:blast-strikes-british-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast strikes British tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 10:51 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 02 - A British patrol tank, while traveling near district bazaar  of Sangin district in Helmand province, got exploded by a mine blast, on Friday  morning, Apr. 02, 2010. The report indicates the tank was fully damaged in the  explosion, killing or wounding all the Britons on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1319:mujahideen-attacks-in-helmand-kill-6-afghan-and-coalition-soldiers-2-wounded&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attacks in Helmand kill 6 Afghan and coalition soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 10:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 02 - Some 3 foreign coalition soldiers were killed and two badly  wounded on Friday morning as their foot patrol came under Mujahideen's attack in  the outskirt of Gerishk district, Helmand province. Separately, Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack on Afghan soldiers followed by an  encounter with them killed one Afghan soldier besides seizing some arms and  ammunition from the possession of the enemy near the district center of Gerishk  district, last night. Likewise, on Thursday, two Afghan soldiers while riding on  motorcycle got attacked by Mujaideen near the district center of Gerishk  district. According to the report, both soldiers were killed in the attack whose  motorcycle and weapons were taken by Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1323:more-us-tanks-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More U.S. tanks eliminated in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 17:51 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 02 - Three tanks of the U.S invaders have been struck and  destroyed in separate bombings since yesterday in Marjah town of Helmand  province. As per details, a Mujahideen's homemade bomb hit one of the U.S. tanks  and at midday,12: pm local time ( today ), in a crossroads of Marjah town,  leaving the tank wrecked and killing almost all of the Americans whose bodies  were, soon after the blast, airlifted by the helicopter. Similarly, two tanks of  the U.S. troops were blown up by IED blasts in Yazdah area of Marjah yesterday  evening. The wreckage of both tanks remained in the area till this day, said  local Mujahideen. Also Friday, one of the coalition soldiers got killed with  three others badly wounded as in powerful mine blast that tore through a group  of combined Afghan-coalition patrol elsewhere in Marjah town.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1324:14-us-military-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 U.S military tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 02 April 2010 19:06 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, Apr. 02 - Five military tanks of the American forces have been hit and  destroyed in Mujahideen's separate bombings since yesterday in Helmand's Nowzad  district. According to the report from this province, a U.S. military convoy of  tanks while traveling to Musa Kala district from Shorab airbase, which is the  largest base of the U.S troops in Helmand province, was attacked midway to Musa  Kala, in Nowzad district and has been under Mujhideen siege since yesterday.  Local Mujahideen said as the enemy wanted to advance and break the siege their  five tanks were torn apart in mine blasts the wreckage of which were lying in  the area till later this evening with the convoy still under siege. According to  Mujahideen officials, with the five tanks destroyed in Nowzad district the  number of the U.S military tanks destroyed in the bombing within 24 hours has  reached 14 in Marjah, Sangin, Nawa and some other areas of Helmand province</blockquote>
*<a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1332:two-us-military-tanks-devastated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two U.S military tanks devastated in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 April 2010 09:14 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 03 - There is a recent report from Marjah town of Helmand province  that two of the U.S. military tanks got destroyed as a result of Mujahideen's  planted mine blasts in the morning hours of Saturday, Apr. 03, 2010. The tanks  were set on fire in the blasts and the flames had been rising from them, while  the American soldier traveling in both tangs took fatal casualties, said the  witnesses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1339:three-us-military-tanks-blown-up-by-blasts-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three U.S military tanks blown up by blasts in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 April 2010 20:40 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND. Apr. 03 - Three military tanks of the U.S. invaders have been  eliminated as a result of Mujahideen's bombings in Marjah town of Helmand,  through Saturday, Apr. 03, 2010. The early morning blast in Marjah's Noor  Muhammad Char Rahi area targeted the first U.S.military tank followed by a  second bast within an hour of the former one that hit another U.S tank in Tamir-e-Now  area of Marjah town. Likewise,in the afternoon hours of the day, the third U.S  tank got destroyed while traveling in convoy as the lead tank struck a roadside  bomb elsewhere in Marjah, killing the Americans including their translator. In  the mean time, Mujahideen carried out separate attacks on the outposts of the  Afghan soldiers in this town, causing the enemy fatal losses, but is undermined  how many were killed or injured, however, three of the Mujahideen have taken  injuries during the attacks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1329:two-nato-soldiers-sniped-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two NATO soldiers sniped in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 03 April 2010 05:56 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 03 - Two NATO soldiers were shot dead by Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate in Qalat city, the capital of Zabul district, yesterday evening, Apr.  02, 2010. According to the report from this province, a group of NATO soldiers  while on foot patrol were crossing a bridge in this city as they got sniped by  Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042140UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1345:blast-kills-five-britons-injured-six-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills five Britons, injured six in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 11:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 04 - Some 5 Britons were killed and 6 injured Sunday morning as a  planted drum filled with explosive ripped through a group of the British  soldiers on the way to an outpost of Afghan soldiers near the district center of  the Gerishk district, Helmand province. Some top-level officers of the British  forces are said to have been among those killed in the blast. In another news  from Helmand province, about 5 Afghan soldiers were killed in roadside bomb that  detonated under their vehicle elsewhere in Kamparak area of this district,  within an hour of the first blast that targeted the Britons.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1347:bomb-blast-hits-us-armored-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb blast hits U.S. armored tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 16:02 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 04 - A roadside bomb blast targeted an American military tank in  the outskirt of Garmsir district of Helmand province, on later Sunday, Apr. 04,  2010. The bast eliminated the armored tank with all the U.S. soldiers dead,  while the road along Bughra canal where the incident took place has been blocked  off till later this day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1350:another-nato-tank-exploded-in-bombing-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another NATO tank exploded in bombing in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 18:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 04 - Yet gain, another armored tank of the NOTO invaders got blown  up by a mine blast while traveling in a NAOT military convoy in the outskirt of  Nowzad district in Helmand province, on Sunday noon. According to the report,  the blast left the tank badly damaged, killing the NATO or the U.S soldiers,  whose dead bodies were, soon after the incident, airlifted by the helicopters.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1351:deadly-losses-inflicted-on-coalition-troops-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly losses inflicted on coalition troops in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 20:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMAND, Apr. 04 - On later Sunday, the first detonation destroyed a U.S tank  in Marjah town of Helmand province, followed by another blast within 2 hours of  the former one, in the afternoon hours of the day, when a remote-controlled bomb  targeted the second tank of the U.S troops, killing about 5 Afghan and American  soldiers. A little over an hour later, one coalition soldiers was killed and 3  others were hurt when they encountered a planted mine bast while on mine  clearing mission in Marjah town. Meantime, about 9 soldiers of ANA were killed  in a powerful IED blast that hit their vehicle in the late afternoon hours of  the day, in this town. Furthermore, the fifth IED explosion struck another tank  of the coalition troops in Marjah town, killing almost all the foreign coalition  soldiers on board. In another news from this town, Mujahideen killed about two  coalition soldiers and wounded another one in encounter that occurred after the  Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol in Marjah town, on Sunday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052225UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1353:two-policemen-dead-two-injured-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two policemen dead, two injured in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 22:15 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 04 - About 2 policemen were killed and two seriously hurt in  hand-grenades attack that thrown at them by Mujahideen in Kandahar city, capital  of Kandahar province, yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1362:blasts-in-kandahar-kill-5-americans-wound-3&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Kandahar kill 5 Americans, wound 3</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 05 April 2010 16:14 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 05 - On later Monday morning, a roadside bomb targeted a group of  the U.S soldiers while on patrol mission in Zhari district of Kandahar province,  killing three American soldiers as well as wounding two. Almost at the same time  on Monday, two American soldiers were killed with one injured while on mine  clearing mission elsewhere in this district. In the mean time, Mujahideen  attacked those trying to recover the dead and wounded from the explosion site,  causing the enemy further losses of life and injures.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1352:five-policemen-killed-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five policemen killed in Lashkar Gah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 22:14 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 04 - Five Afghan policemen and an a police officer were killed on  Sunday morning as their vehicle got hit by a Mujahideen homemade bomb in the  outskirt of Lashkar Gah, the capital of Helmand province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1355utposts-of-ana-attacked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Outposts of ANA attacked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 April 2010 22:19 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 04 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an operation against  Afghan minion sliders in Helmand's Nad Ali district, killed or wounded a dozen  of Afghan puppet soldiers besides damaging their outposts, yesterday evening,  according to the report. In another news from Helmand province, a military tank  of the coalition troops was blown apart by a roadside bomb in Nari Mandah area  of this district, killing or wounding the soldiers on board. Also Saturday, one  coalition soldier was killed and two other were injured in a clash with  Mujahideen elsewhere in Nad Ali.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1357:us-military-tank-struck-by-bombing-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S military tank struck by bombing in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 05 April 2010 13:42 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 05 - In Helmand's Marjah town, a powerful EID blast hit a U.S tank  last night, causing the tank to be set on fire and killing the American soldiers  on board. The tank is said to have been burning for more than three hours.  Statistics reveal that the NATO death toll in Afghanistan hits 1713, pushing the  U.S death toll to 1034 and the British to 280.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1359:three-us-armored-tanks-struck-by-bombings-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three U.S. armored tanks struck by bombings in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 05 April 2010 13:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 05 - Three of the U.S. military armored tanks have been eliminated  as a result of the Mujahideen's bombings in Marjah town of Helmand province,  Mujahideen officials said. An early morning blast hit a U.S armored tank while  on patrol mission in Trikh Nawar area of Marjah, on Monday, Apr. 04, 2010. Some  a half an hour later, the second U.S military tank hit an mine blast, elsewhere  in Marjah town. Later in the morning, at about 10: am local time, a vehicle of  Afghan soldiers got destroyed in the bombing in this town. Likewise, one of the  U.S armored tanks was torn apart by a roadside bomb blast in Marjah, late  yesterday afternoon, which has pushed the number of the U.S. tanks destroyed by  mine blasts to five since yesterday. Some two dozens of American soldiers have  been killed in the bombings that have targeted five of the U.S tanks since  yesterday, local Mujahideen said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1363:bombings-hit-9-tanks-of-us-led-coalition-tanks-in-marjah-dozens-killed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings hit 9 tanks of U.S-led coalition tanks in Marjah, dozens killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 05 April 2010 20:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 05 - On earlier Monday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a  face-to-face fighting with the combined Afghan-coalition forces in Helmand's  Marjah town, killed 11 Afghan and coalition soldiers, while one coalition's tank  and one vehicle of Afghan soldiers were hit by bombings during the fighting.  Meantime, two of the Muajhideen have taken injures during the 2-hour long  fighting.  Later at noon, on the same day, another tank of the U.S-coalition got struck by  an IED blast elsewhere in Marjah. likewise, yesterday night, one of their tanks  was exploded by a mine blast in this town, which has pushed the number the U.S-led  coalition tanks destroyed in the Mujahideen's bombings to 9, including the other  5 tanks which have been struck by mine blasts for the past 24 hours.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062120UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1373:us-air-strikes-leave-30-civilians-martyred-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S air strikes leave 30 civilians martyred in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 April 2010 10:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 06 - In Helmand's Gerishk district, as many as 30 civilians  embraced martyrdom as a result of the U.S. air strikes, on Monday, Apr. 05,  2010. The report states the bombardments came two hours after their military  convoy had been attacked by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, on Kandahar-Herat  highway, apparently, in revenge for the attack on their convoy. The civilians  say 3 civilian house have been completely collapsed in the bombings, and the  bodies of the martyred civilians are being pulled out from the site, while some  bodies of the martyrs are missing.</blockquote>
*- versus -*​
* <a href="http://www.isaf.nato.int/en/article/isaf-releases/afghan-international-forces-assessing-civilian-casualties-in-nahr-e-saraj.html"> Afghan, International Forces Assessing Civilian Casualties in Nahr-e Saraj</a>*
<blockquote>KABUL, Afghanistan (April 6) – Following a prolonged engagement with insurgents  yesterday, combined forces discovered civilian casualties inside a compound.  Insurgents were using the compound as a firing position when combined forces,  unaware of the possible presence of civilians, directed air assets against it.  Later, once they were able to enter the compound, combined forces found four  dead civilians – two women, an elderly man and a child – inside. Four males,  suspected insurgents, were also found dead inside the compound. ANSF and ISAF  officials have launched an incident assessment team to review the factors  leading up to this unfortunate loss of civilian life.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1371:bombings-hit-four-us-tanks-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings hit four U.S tanks in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 April 2010 10:13 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 06 - Two of the U.S military tanks were targeted by roadside bombs  blasts while heading from Shorab airbase to Musa Kala district, and the third  tanks of the enemy got hit by Mujahideen rockets in Nowzad district of Helmand  province, yesterday evening, Apr. 05 , 2010. Local Mujahideen said the U.S.  soldiers traveling in the three tanks struck by bombings were killed or injured,  while the wreckage of the tanks still exist in the area. Likewise, elsewhere in  Nowzad, fourth of the U.S. tank while traveling in convoy got hit by mine blast,  on Tuesday morning, Apr. 06, 2010. Local resident say the convoy has been halted  in the area and the dead and wounded area being pulled out from the site of the  explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1380:severe-losses-inflicted-on-ustroops-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Severe losses inflicted on U.S.troops in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 April 2010 17:37 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 06 - A series of Mujahideen's bombings and attacks have caused the  U.S. invaders deadly losses and severe damages in the war-torn Marjah town of  Helmand. According to the report, in the late morning hours of Apr. 06, some 5  American soldiers were killed or injured in a 2-hour long clash with Mujahideen  after their foot patrol had come under Mujahieen's attack in Marjah town. Also  Tuesday, a U.S. military tank,while crossing a bridge in this town, got hit by a  roadside bomb placed under the bridge, in which the tanks was left on fire  killing all the U.S soldiers on board. Likewise, one American soldier was killed  with three others wounded as a U.S. mine clearing team encountered a mine blast  in this town, on Tuesday. In another news from this town, an American soldier  was killed as well as 2 seriously hurt in a one-hour long gun battle with  Mujahideen, on Tuesday noon. Local residents said there was a face-to-face  fighting between Mujahideen and the U.S invaders yesterday, but were unable to  give further details of the fatalities of the U.S soldiers</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1383:mujahideens-attack-destroys-us-tank-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen's attack destroys U.S tank in Nad Ali</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 April 2010 19:56 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 06 - Mujideen on Tuesday waylaid a U.S. patrol in Nad Ali district  of Helmand, destroying one of their military tanks and killing or wounding the  American soldiers on board, Mujahideen officials said. No Mujahids have been  harmed during the operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1377:blast-kills-8-soldiers-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 8 soldiers in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 April 2010 15:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 06 - A roadside bomb Tuesday targeted a vehicle of Afghan police  force in Gailan district of Zabul province, smashing the vehicle into pieces and  killing some 8 policemen including an officer, Mujahideen official said.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072345UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2485:2010-04-08-07-44-15&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Kandahar: Three explosions, killing and wounding nine U.S. soldiers</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bkJkg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(8 Apr 10) 12:14
According to the report, sustained losses of soldiers killed and wounded U.S.  troops as a result of explosions Department Arghandab Kandahar province. Adds  the report, at the ninth this morning (2010-04-07) has (3) consecutive  explosions in the infantry soldiers by U.S. forces near Mazar-e "invading small"  in "Char Bagh" Directorate mentioned. As a result of heavy explosions killed (5)  of the soldiers instantly and injured (4) others. It is said that among the dead  interpreter as well. Adds the report, immediately after the blasts, Mujahideen  attacked an armed attack on the enemy soldiers, resulting in damage to the enemy  and overpriced. According to the latest news, afternoon Mujahideen detonated an  explosive device planted in the tank for the occupiers on the road in "Dimrase"  Panjwayi the vicinity of the Directorate of the Directorate of Arghandab, which  resulted in the destruction of the tank completely and killing and wounding all  the occupants.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2497:2010-04-08-15-48-24&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Killing and wounding of four soldiers as occupiers in Kandahar province</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bkJ39">Google English translation </a>
<blockquote>(8 Apr 10) 20:18
The accident occurred as a result of an explosion in the Directorate of  Arghandab Kandahar province. Was said in the Linker, at about three o'clock this  afternoon (2010-04-08) came out a number of Israeli soldiers stationed in the  area, "neighbor Bag" in that Directorate, they exploded a landmine in the road.  One soldier was killed in the blast, three others were wounded severe wounds.  Recall that yesterday was killed and (9) soldiers as occupiers in the same area  as a result of three explosions, which were published details of his experiences  in a timely manner.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2489:2010-04-08-10-34-56&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Mujahideen destroyed two armored vehicles of the enemy in the Directorate of  Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bkJ9a">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>(8 Apr 10) 15:04
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the eight o'clock local time this  morning 2010-04-08 explosive device planted in a tank patrolling the crusader  forces occupied area "Green University" B "Louis Mande" in the Directorate of  Nadeli Helmand province. According to the militants from the region as a result  of the explosion that destroyed enemy tank is full and kill all the American  soldiers there. According to the latest news, Mujahideen attacked a vehicle of  the type of puppet army of the client at the time of Maghrib prayer yesterday in  the "slaves of God Charahi" in the same Directorate. The attack was the gunman  who killed in ambush (3) occupying soldiers, including their commander, and  wounding (6) others were seriously injured. In another news report, attacked the  Mujahideen heroes in the third hour of the afternoon the two soldiers were  Estrhan under a tree in the area, "Saul Paoreo" Directorate-mentioned, and were  killed immediately. After the attack, the transfer of two soldiers by the enemy  to the nearby military headquarters of the region, and sheep Mujahideen device  communicate with any other military equipment and the remainder of the enemy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2487:2010-04-08-07-47-42&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Damage to the killing and serious injury in the Directorate of occupiers Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bkJex">Google English translation </a>
<blockquote>(8 Apr 10) 12:17
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province that suffered  losses of killed and injured soldiers of the occupying forces from fighting a  separate Directorate Nadeli this mandate. According to the report, clashed  directly with the Crusaders in the twelfth hour of the afternoon 2010-04-07 in  the "martyr" with "Western Sea Wake" directorate in question, killing one  soldier occupied and wounding another. In a similar vein at the third hour of  the afternoon, almost killed and wounded (6) soldiers as occupiers and clients  when they were ambushed by the Mujahideen on the road in the area mentioned  above, have been killed the commander of the enemy in this attack as well. Not  to the mujahideen during the armed attack any losses.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100045UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.isaf.nato.int/en/article/isaf-releases/cv-22-osprey-crashes-in-afghanistan.html"> CV-22 Osprey Crashes in Afghanistan </a>*
<blockquote>NEWS RELEASE, ISAF Joint Command - Afghanistan
KABUL, Afghanistan (April 9) - A U.S. Air Force CV-22 Osprey crashed in southern  Afghanistan late last night, killing three U.S. servicemembers, one civilian  employee, and injuring numerous other servicemembers. The cause of the crash is  unknown at this time. The CV-22 was carrying U.S. Forces when it crashed  approximately seven miles west of Qalat City, in Zabul Province. The injured  were transported to a nearby base for medical treatment. The CV-22 conducts long  range infiltration and resupply for U.S. Forces. It employs tilt-rotor  technology that allows it to take off and land as a helicopter. While in the air  the engines can roll forward, allowing the aircraft to fly faster than a  standard helicopter. The CV-22 is a modified version of the Marine MV-22.</blockquote>
_*versus*_​* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2507:2010-04-09-11-43-15&amp;catid=60:zabul&amp;Itemid=121"> Zabul: Helicopter shot down soldiers by U.S. forces near Qalat</a> *(Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bminI">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/29684303/Zabul-Helicopter-shot-down-soldiers-by-U-S-forces-near-Qalat"> PDF, Arabic and Google English, at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>(9 Apr 10) 16:13
A military helicopter crashed to the American forces occupied as a result of an  attack the militants, near the town of Qalat, center of Zabul province. Adds a  splash in one hour yesterday evening, 2010-04-09 Mujahideen targeted the Chinook  helicopter to the American forces in the region "Nokhiz" near the town of Qalat,  after several moments of taking off from its military area is located in the  distance (3) kilometers west of the city, and after targeted, burned the enemy  helicopters in the air and crashed after several minutes on the ground.  According to the report, was killed in the crashed helicopter (19) U.S. soldiers  at least. It should be noted that a week ago also landed a military helicopter  to the American forces as a result of a similar attack in the Directorate Angr  the same mandate, killing all the occupants.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2503:2010-04-09-11-37-29&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan: the killing of seven policemen near Riggstan</a>* (Registan?)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bmkpq">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(9 Apr 10) 16:07
Killed seven members of the police as a result of the puppet administration  explosion. Adds the report, the car kind of Ranger before noon today 2010-04-08  improvised explosive device planted on the road status of the Directorate of  Riggstan Kandahar province when they were traveling from the center to her  point, the security directorate. The blast destroyed a car full of the enemy and  turned into scattered fragments have also been killed (7) in which two policemen  on the spot. It is said that among the policemen killed the leader of one police  stations as well.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2512:2010-04-09-16-56-27&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Attack on the home of all security soldiers Cherze Agha of Kandahar province</a> *(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bmiIr">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>(9 Apr 10) 21:26
Was the armed attack on a checkpoint for the soldiers of the security of the  house "all Cherze Agha" in the gate of Kabul, Kandahar city. Adds the report, as  a result of armed attack, which was early in the morning 2010-04-09, killings  (2) two soldiers of the enemy and wounded another. It is said that during the  attack severely damaged a house all Cherze Agha (governor of Nangarhar  management client). After the attack, the Mujahideen withdrew the security of  the region.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2508:2010-04-09-11-45-29&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Bmarjp (Marjah) explosions kill and inflict losses on the enemy a severe injury</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bmiV9">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(9 Arp 10) 16:15
According to the report, the mujahideen detonated at six o'clock in the morning  2010-04-09 explosive device planted in a number of American soldiers who were in  a state out of the military stationed in the region, "Khan Alihah Black" Marjp  town in Helmand. The blast killed (6) U.S. soldiers with the interpreter on the  spot wounding of many others. According to the news of another in the eighth  hour of the morning, occupying soldier killed and wounded (2) other when they  were trying to damage an explosive device planted in the village "Bobalzo" in  "Servants of God Gulf" mentioned the town where they detonated by the Mujahideen.  helmand In another news report, the Mujahideen Sniper Yesterday agent guard was  standing in front of military headquarters in the same area sniper weapon and  was killed instantly. According to the news of another, in almost ten o'clock  yesterday, a car bomb attack puppet police improvised explosive device in the  "King of the Minister Charahi" Bmarjp were killed and wounded (7) where the two  policemen. Officials say the jihadists from the region in their report that the  result of the explosion destroyed a car said the enemy completely, and not  continue to exist in the region. In a similar vein set off a car yesterday  afternoon, the Army Ranger client similar in Zarif Khan Zucchini SE River  between the City of Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) and the Directorate of Greshk,  resulting in the death and injury (7) police officers.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2502:2010-04-09-11-36-40&amp;catid=60:zabul&amp;Itemid=121"> Explosion destroys car type Krosen near Qalat</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;sl=ar&amp;tl=en&amp;u=http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2502:2010-04-09-11-36-40&amp;catid=60:zabul&amp;Itemid=121&amp;prev=_t&amp;rurl=translate.google.com&amp;tw"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(9 Apr 10) 16:06
The blast occurred in a car-type Krosen of the puppet army soldiers near the  town of Qalat, center of Zabul province. According to the report, an improvised  explosive device explosion occurred at about nine o'clock local time this  morning in a car 2010-04-08 enemy on the road to Kandahar, Kabul rapid in "Kakrano  Tchina" this city. The blast destroyed a car full of the enemy and the killing  (4) where the soldiers. After the explosion the transfer of the dead soldiers  toward the center of this state, but the car is still in the devastated region.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111210UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2519:2010-04-10-12-18-58&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Mujahideen killed four crusader soldiers in Kandahar province</a>* (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bodeV">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 16:48
Four soldiers were killed during an armed attack the Crusaders yesterday buttons  Department of Kandahar province. According to the report, in the second hour of  noon yesterday (2010-04-09) Mujahideen attacked in an ambush on a foot patrol of  soldiers occupying crusader forces where the tasks on the road to Kandahar,  Herat region of rapid BASIN "extended" Directorate mentioned. The attack killed  (4) soldiers as occupiers on the spot and wounded (1) injured. Mujahideen did  not suffer losses during the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2527:2010-04-10-18-14-01&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Four explosions cause heavy losses of the common enemy in the Directorate of  Arghandab</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bocYx">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 22:44
According to detail: The first blast in the eleventh hour local time this  afternoon (2010-04-10) in the puppet army infantry soldiers near the "invading  small shrine" in "Charbag" Department Arghandab Kandahar province, killing (3)  clients and wounded soldiers (1) another seriously wounded. Adds the report, the  explosion moments after this was another explosion in the car of the Army Ranger  when the client was carrying the dead and injured from the first explosion. This  resulted in the explosion destroyed a car full of the enemy and killed two (2)  therein. The explosion was the third this afternoon in the soldiers of the  occupying forces in "Bear Baymal" Directorate itself when the enemy infantry  soldiers heading to one of the points of security. Mujahideen from the area say  that the result of the blast killed one crusader soldier and wounded (4) others.  The fourth blast in the third hour, almost yesterday evening in infantry  soldiers, the crusader forces occupied when they were in the case of out of the  headquarters of military near the "Shrine of gaseous small" directorate in  question, resulting in the death of (3) occupying soldiers, and wounding (4)  were seriously injured. According to the news of another brutal U.S. forces  attacked yesterday evening at the house of the people in the region, "de Kotse"  Directorate mentioned above, and captured (4) civilians and took them as  prisoners to their posts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2520:2010-04-10-12-21-40&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Bombing of two tanks for the British Department of Musa Qala in Helmand</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bodnI">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 16:51
Soldiers blew up two tanks of the occupying British forces with improvised  explosive devices in the Directorate of Musa Qala in Helmand. Adds the report,  the mujahideen detonated two tanks for the British in the sixth hour of the  afternoon yesterday (2010-04-09) Babotin devices after brought sub-materials for  the logistics of one of the security points of the enemy in the "Mande Kani,"  Directorate of Musa Qala, and when they returned in the road were bombed by the  Mujahideen. Said that the result of two blasts was killed and all the British  soldiers in the tanks where the destroyers were transferred from the area by  enemy helicopters, and the destroyers Dbaptihm not still in the region.  According to the news of another, Mujahideen attacked yesterday afternoon an  armed attack on a convoy of logistical support to soldiers of the occupying  forces in the region "Sebenj" town Marjp, on the road between the center of this  town and between the City of Hkurjah, resulting in the burning of a large truck  carrying two tanks military of the enemy. It did not suffer any loss of  mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2526:2010-04-10-18-11-54&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Last demonstration of the people in the town of Marjp Helmand province</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bod8q">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 22:41
Knocked out before the afternoon thousands of people from the town of Marjp  Helmand province in a demonstration after the American Crusader forces yesterday  (2010-04-10) abuse of the Holy Quran in the "Sistani" this town. According to  media sources from the region that the protesters angry they wanted to at first  access (to facilitate) the center of this town, but U.S. forces had repelled  their way, and is currently collecting thousands of people protesting in the  "Crow Charahi" headed by tribal leaders, sheikhs and scholars of this town,  demanding the exit of U.S. forces from the region In addition, the occupiers to  punish soldiers who abused severely punished for the Holy Quran yesterday in the  area mentioned in this town. Locals say that yesterday, the American troops in  the village, "Ghulam Mohammad Khan" in "Sestanh" In this town, through a series  of operations tear copy of the Koran and then planting shoes (God forbid) before  the eyes of parents. Adds the report, so far (pm) are still continuing in the  area protest strongly. It should be noted that almost three months ago by  thousands of people staged a similar "dried nightingale" center of the  Directorate of Garmser in this state, where they attacked the enemy soldiers  were killed and twenty-five civilians and wounded more than seventy others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2528:2010-04-10-18-16-40&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Destruction mechanism for withdrawal of U.S. forces in the Directorate of Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bocOh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 22:46
According to news arrivals of Helmand province, destroyed the mechanism for  withdrawal of U.S. forces result of an armed attack in the Directorate of Nadeli  this mandate. The report adds, as a result of armed attack, which occurred in  the eleventh hour of noon today (2010-04-10) on the road near "and Dink Charahi"  in "carrier-Abad," Directorate mentioned, targeting mechanism enemy missile and  destroyed immediately and killed two occupants of two and another client.  According to a novel population of the region: After the attack, the enemy fired  by their habit fire indiscriminately on innocent people, wounding a farmer was  seriously injured where he was working in his field.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2530:2010-04-10-18-20-28&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Attack on soldiers at the Directorate of client Garmser</a> *(Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bocHh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 22:50
According to news arriving from Helmand province, had been an armed attack by  militants on a military patrol belonging to the soldiers at the end of the  client within the Directorate of Garmser this mandate. According to the report,  was attacked in the third hour of the afternoon 2010-04-10 in the "Benadr"  directorate in question, resulting in the destruction of the car kind of puppet  of the enemy fully damaged and b (2) the other was also killed and wounded (15)  soldiers agent. In another news report, an armed attack was similar before noon  today on the soldiers of the occupying forces and the client when they got out  of helicopters in the area of "Dorzi Durahi" B "Safar" near the area mentioned  above, to launch operations against the Mujahideen. During this attack, which  made use of heavy and light weapons, the enemy suffered heavy casualties but did  not yet have accurate information. Were injured as a result of the attacks (2)  of the mujahideen hero.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2531:2010-04-10-18-23-11&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Bombing of a U.S. tank improvised explosive device in the Directorate of Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bocAV">Google English translation </a>
<blockquote>Saturday, April 10th, 2010 22:53
Blew up a tank patrol of the occupying forces improvised explosive device  planted in the Directorate of Nadeli Helmand province. Officials say the  jihadists from the region: the bombing of a military tank patrol of U.S. troops  occupied the sixth hour and ten minutes from 2010-04-10 afternoon when the enemy  patrol was in transit on the road in front of the green University area Paoreo  by Louis Mande in the aforementioned Directorate. The blast destroyed an enemy  tank completely and killing and wounding all the occupants. It should be  mentioned that before this destroyed the mechanism for withdrawal of the enemy  that the movement of tanks destroyed as a result of an armed attack in the  region and religion Charahi Directorate itself. According to the latest news at  the same time this afternoon Mujahideen sniper British soldiers Baknas caliber  when the soldier was guarding the front of the military based in the Department  Gargi Sngen this mandate, after the target was killed instantly.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122020UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2535:2010-04-11-12-44-59&amp;catid=60:zabul&amp;Itemid=121"> Zabul: the bombing of a tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/boHaV">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, April 11th, 2010 17:14
According to news arriving from Zabul province that detonated an explosive  device planted in a tank patrolling the crusader forces occupied the Directorate  Angr this mandate. According to the report, the explosion occurred by the  Mujahideen at about five o'clock local time from the era of yesterday  (2010-04-10) When the enemy patrol to cross the road in "Grey" Directorate  mentioned. The blast destroyed an enemy tank is full and killing (6) where the  soldiers as occupiers immediately. According to a novel population of the  region: after the explosion and the enemy helicopters arrived and transported  the dead soldiers to their positions, and the tank destroyer is still in the  region.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2536:2010-04-11-12-50-51&amp;catid=60:zabul&amp;Itemid=121"> An attack on a security police in the Directorate of its balance</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/boH4A">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, April 11th, 2010 17:20
Was an armed attack on a security to the police directorate its balance state of  Zabul. According to the report, attacked the Mujahideen heroes at twelve noon  local time on Sunday night of 2010-04-11 to the point of security for the police  in "Merano" of the Directorate in question. Officials report that the jihadists  from the region as a result of this armed attack, which lasted for about half an  hour, killed (2) of the police and enable (3) others to flee. At the end of the  offensive weapons of sheep Mujahideen soldiers and the rest of their equipment  and set fire to a building point security. It is said that among the dead leader  of this point as well. And thankfully none of Mujahid was hurt.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140025UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?549-Emirate-Afghanistan-Bombings-in-Kandahar-province-kill-5-U-S-NATO-cowards-12-04-2010"> Bombings in Kandahar province kill 5 U.S. NATO cowards 12/04/2010</a> *(PDF  at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/29821277/Bombings-in-Kandahar-province-kill-5-U-S-NATO-cowards-12-04-2010"> here</a>)


> *Monday, 12 April 2010 09:19 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 12 - Two straight roadside bomb blasts tore through a group of  U.S CANADIAN NOTO evils while they where going across a bridge in Kandahar's  Arghandab province, on Monday, Apr. 12, 2010, according to the reports from this  province. The report adds at least 5 foreign cowardly invaders including their  local interpreter have been killed and 3 terribly hurt in the blasts, who were  later evacuated by the helicopter, while Mujahideen took the abandoned  ammunition and weapons in the area.*


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?563-Emirate-Afghanistan-12-agents-of-NDS-Killed-in-Mujhideen-attacks-in-Kandahar-city-12-04-2010"> 12 agents of NDS Killed in Mujhideen attacks in Kandahar city 12/04/2010</a> *(Official English) -  <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?572-Emirate-Afghanistan-Three-intelligence-officers-killed-in-Kandahar-12-04-2010">Arabic version</a>


> Monday, 12 April 2010 16:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 12 - As many as 12 agents of National Directorate of Security (NDS),  local agents of U.S. NATO invaders were killed and a dozen were hurt including  the head of NDS as five martyr attackers of the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate, armed with explosives vests, hand grenades and heavy and small arms  attacked the directorate of NDS in Kandahar province, on Monday noon, Apr. 12,  2010. According to the report, the five martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen, first  threw hand grenades at the soldiers guarding in front of the building of  directorate, after that they attacked the officials and the soldiers stationed  in the directorate, causing the enemy stated fatalities and casualties. Three of  the Mujahideen, Hafizullah, Rahmatullah and Abdurahman,carrying out martyr bomb  attacks, have embraced martyrdom after an hour of fighting, however, the other  two Mujahideen of the five have made a safe return following the operation.  Indeed, some 36 domestic and foreign soldiers were killed and 73 were wounded in  a martyrdom operation containing a series of simultaneous attacks on important  government buildings police headquarter including directorate of NDS in the  heart of Kandahar city, on March 13, 2010.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?548-Emirate-Afghanistan-22-passengers-of-civilian-bus-killed-an-wounded-by-invaders-in-Kandahar-12-04-2010"> U.S NATO martyr 4 civilians, wound 18 on bus in Kandahar 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 14:56 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 12 - At least 4 Afghan civilians including 1 woman and a child  embraced martyrdom and 18 more were wounded as U.S. NATO cowardly troops opened  firing at a civilian bus traveling from Kandahar to Herat province, on Monday  morning Apr. 12, 2010. The report indicates the conditions of some of the  wounded seem to be critical. It is to be said it is not the first time the U.S  NATO evil invaders have committed such inhumane and Serbaric (typical of Serbs )  act of terrorism, sanctioned by the West, the U.S NATO cowards always do,  typical of invaders, but then the say they have launched investigation into the  matter; preposterous to say least of it, that is, they follow no rules nor do  they have any principles, lacking all moral limits of war conduct, and violating  all international laws. How brazenly they have been committing such war crimes  and are bent on committing, but there have always been certain people and are to  teach the evil cowards the lessons as they taught the Russia.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?545-Emirate-Afghanistan-Tank-of-American-invaders-blew-up-in-Boldak-Kandahar-12-04-2010"> Mine explosion at a tank near the Israeli occupation forces from BOLDAK</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/bqd3t">Google English translation</a>


> Monday, April 12th, 2010 01:17 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The blast occurred just a few at a tank near the Israeli occupation of the  Journal of the Centre Directorate Boldak of Kandahar province. According to news  Linker, a landmine exploded at about five o'clock local time this afternoon  (2010-04-11) on a tank of the occupation forces, while passing through the area,  "Sarah Castle" of the "Louis Karez" in that Directorate. Officials jihadists  from the region: the tank was destroyed in the powerful explosion in full, and  scattered, killing all on board of American soldiers, as they hit the enemy  helicopters to move their bodies, and a large number of American soldiers are  busy processing the dead. In news of another independent, successive explosions  took place on a foot patrol of the occupation forces in the region "Zkhano" Dnd  State Department itself, which resulted in the death of (5) soldiers on the  Crusaders, were killed and (4) other severe wounds.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?554-Emirate-Afghanistan-U-S-NATO-base-attacked-in-Kandahar-province-12-04-2010"> U.S NATO base attacked in Kandahar province 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 09:15 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 12 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Aghanistan in  Kandahar's Zhari district attacked U.S. NATO military base using heavy and small  arms, yesterday evening, Apr. 11, 2010. Mujahideen officials said losses of life  and injuries have been inflicted on the U.S NATO cowards besides damaging the  facility of the base and destroying their military vehicle in the one-hour long  operation, however, it is not clear how many have been killed or hurt in the  attack.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?575-Emirate-Afghanistan-Blasts-in-Helmand-tear-apart-5-American-tanks-12-04-2010"> Blasts in Helmand tear apart 5 American tanks 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 17:17 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 12 - At least 5 U.S. NATO soldiers were killed or wounded later  Monday as a roadside bomb hit their tank in Sistani area of Marjah town of  southern Helmand province, Afghanistan. Separately, two of the U.S. tanks were  struck by mine blasts in Nari Mandah area of Nad Ali district of this province,  on Monday noon. Also Monday, two of the tanks of the U.S cowardly invaders were  hit by IED blasts in Alizu and Shiakzu areas of Nowzad district of this  province.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?573-Emirate-Afghanistan-Mujahideen%60s-sniper-killed-2-American-invaders-in-Marjah-12-04-2010"> Mujahideen`s sniper killed 2 American invaders in Marjah 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 19:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 12 - Two U.S invading soldiers were shot dead Monday while  performing a routing guard duty outside their base in the Marjah town of Helmand  province, Mujahideen official said. Also Monday, Mujahideen attacked U.S  soldiers doing a patrol elsewhere in Marjah, causing the enemy severe losses but  it is unclear how many were killed or injured.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?552-Emirate-Afghanistan-5-U-S-invaders-take-losses-of-life-and-in-Zabul-province-12-04-2010"> 5 U.S invaders take losses of life and in Zabul province 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 10:37 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> ZABUL, Apr. 12 - Some five U.S NATO evils have been killed or injured in the  bomb attack that blew apart one of their patol vehicles in Zbul's Nowbhar  district, yesterday evening, Mujahideen officials said.


* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?574-Emirate-Afghanistan-7-U-S-NATO-soldiers-killed-in-Zabul-12-04-2010"> 7 U.S. NATO soldiers killed in Zabul 12/04/2010</a>*


> Monday, 12 April 2010 17:42 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> ZABUL, Apr. 12 - A remote-controlled bomb hit a U.S. tank in Zabul's provincial  capital, Kalat city, killing about 7 foriegn soldiers in the afternoon hours of  April 12, 2010. The report states the tank was left wrecked in the bombing and  remained at the site of explosion till later this day, while the dead were  carried by the helicopter soon after the incident. In another news from this  province, another tank of the NATO U.S invaders got exploded by a mine blast  almost at the same time, elsewhere in this city, but there are no reports on the  dead and wounded in the incident.




*<a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?523-Emirate-Afghanistan-Article-Who-Wants-Continuation-of-War-in-Afghanistan-11-04-2010"> Who Wants Continuation of War in Afghanistan?</a> *(PDF at non-terrorist page <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/29821784/Who-Wants-Continuation-of-War-in-Afghanistan"> here</a>)


> Sunday, 11 April 2010 12:07
> US Defense Secretary, Robert Gate told a US Senate committee that it was not the  right time to start peace talks with Taliban. He said the right time would be  when Taliban are weakened to the verge of accepting all US conditions.  Similarly, US president Barack Obama has said that the US forces would remain in  Afghanistan for a long time in order to ensure that no attack is launched  against USA from that country. Seeing the tempo of the spreading of the  influence of the Islamic Emirate, the enemy’s dream to defeat the Jihadic  movement in the country will never come true, nor will they be weakened to the  point to accept all American colonialist terms and conditions. However, by  adopting this unrealistic approach, Washington will only prolong the war in the  country, resulting into growing miseries for the people.
> 
> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has explained time and again that as an  official policy, it will never allow the soil of Afghanistan to be used against  any other country and is ready to provide guarantee in this regard. However, the  foreign invading forces should withdraw from Afghanistan completely and  immediately. Being a home-grown nationalist Islamic movement, the Islamic  Emirate agenda is focused on reconstruction and development of the country,  prosperity of the people, mutual cooperation with friendly countries,  establishment of justice and peace, eradication of graft and corruption and non-  interference in the internal affairs of other countries.
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140005UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?588-Emirate-Afghanistan-invaders-killed-2-children-in-Nad-Ali-Helmand-13-04-2010"> Americans are cowards, killing two children 2 Department Nadeli</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/brBlt">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/4/2010
The incident took place in the Louis Mande Department Nadeli near the city  center Hkurjah &lt;Lashkar Gah&gt; Helmand province. According to the report  connecting to the occupying U.S. troops through a series of operations carried  out an attack on a house for parents at six o'clock yesterday afternoon from a  village attack by a university in the area. During the brutal attack shot the  two children were Ielban front of their home, and captured (3) other civilians  and took them as prisoners to their posts. This is the martyrdom of the two  children innocent at the time the American troops crusade on Sunday with an  attack on a bus type 303 of the passengers in the Directorate of two buttons of  Kandahar province, the vicinity of Helmand Province, where they were traveling  from Kandahar to Herat, as a result of an attack Americans killed four civilians  including a woman and two children were injured 18 others were seriously  injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?582-Emirate-Afghanistan-3-tanks-of-invaders-destroyed-by-explosions-in-Helmand-13-04-2010"> 3 tanks of invaders destroyed by explosions in Helmand 13/04/2010</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/brBvQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Zabihullah (Mujahid) - 13/4/2010
According to news arrivals of the Helmand province, destroyed (3) tanks soldiers  occupying U.S. troops with improvised explosive devices throughout the day in  Marjh, and Naoh Nadeli this mandate. Adds the report, in the eleventh hour of  the afternoon the mujahideen detonated a tank for the occupiers to an improvised  explosive device in the "revolving Nur Mohammad Khan," Department Nadeli this  mandate, the killing and wounding all the occupants. It also set off the second  tank in the area, "Momen Khan Charahi" Department Naoh vicinity of the  Directorate, when the enemy's military convoy was heading to the center of the  Directorate of Garmser. This resulted in the explosion destroyed an enemy tank  completely and was killed and all passengers. They also destroyed the tank-third  of the Americans in one hour and a half of the afternoon an explosive device  planted in the area "Sestanh" in Marjh, when the convoy was the enemy in case of  break out of its military. The blast, which was a machine remote control, the  destruction of the enemy tank, killing and wounding all Americans there. It is  said that as a result of this explosion damaged a tank the other of the enemy as  well.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?583-Emirate-Afghanistan-8-puppet-policemen-killed-by-blast-in-Zabul-13-04-2010"> 8 puppet policemen killed by blast in Zabul 13/04/2010</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/brBpB">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/4/2010
According to the report, was a powerful bomb blast in a car-type puppet puppet  army month description of the mandate of the Directorate of Zabul. Adds the  report, the dawn of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an explosive device planted  at the twelfth almost noon today in the car for the puppet army as it sped from  the area of "Jarano Kuti" on the road to Kandahar, Kabul highway. The blast  destroyed a car full of the enemy were killed ( 8 ) soldiers universally commander  on the spot. It is said that the car destroyed the enemy is still present in the  region.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142330UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?605-Emirate-Afghanistan-Attack-on-supply-convoy-in-Zhari-Kandahar-14-04-2010"> Enemy's logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar</a>* (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 April 2010 15:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during an attack on the  logistic convoy of U.S-NATO in Kandahar's Zhari district, torched a fuel truck  besides causing losses of life and injuries to the enemy yesterday. The report  adds a fighting erupted simultaneously with U.S-NATO invaders, causing deadly  losses to the enemy, but it is unclear how many were killed or injured during  the clash, no Mujahids have, however , been harmed during the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?604-Emirate-Afghanistan-tank-of-British-invaders-destroyed-in-Maiwand-Kandahar-14-04-2010"> British tank exploded by blast in Kandahar province</a>* (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 April 2010 15:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 - One of the British military got hit by a mine blast in  Maiwand district of Kandahar province, on Tuesday, Apr. 13, 2010. According to  the report, the incident took place while their military convoy was passing  through Shnai Kala area of this district, in which the tank was heavily damaged  killing the Britons on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?613-Emirate-Afghanistan-Six-U-S-military-tanks-eliminated-in-Helmand-province-14-04-2010"> Six U.S military tanks eliminated in Helmand province 14/04/2010</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 April 2010 17:55 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 14 - A series of Mujahideen's attacks and bombings destroyed six  of tanks of the U.S cowardly troops in different parts of Helmand province on  Wednesday, April 14, 2010. According to the details, Mujaideen of the Islamic  Emirate, in an attack that followed 3-hour long fighting with American invaders,  targeted two of the U.S. tanks with mortar rounds besides causing the enemy  losses of life and injuries in Nowzad district of Helmand province, on  Wednesday. Also Wednesday, one of the enemy's tanks was struck by a mine blast  and was destroyed in Musa Kala district of Helmand province. Separately, one of  the U.S tanks got blown up by a Mujahideen's homemade bomb in Marjah town of  Helmand, on Wednesday morning. Similarly, another tank of the U.S cowards was  torn apart by a roadside bomb in Musa Kala distict of Helmand province, in the  morning hours of the day. In another news from this province, a roadside bomb  hit and destroyed a heavy duty vehicle of the Afghan soldiers in Marjah town.  Elsewhere in Marjah town, At least 6 U.S-NATO soldiers were killed along with a  trained dog when their foot patrol was attacked by Mukahideen in the morning  hours of the day.</blockquote>
<hr />*<a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?614-Emirate-Afghanistan-Weekly-Comment-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-as-a-country-wide-Resistance-Movement-14-04-2010">Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, as a country-wide Resistance Movement</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/full/29926221?access_key=key-dv2tdhg1d1n1okhteet"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>14 April 2010

Now after the passage of nine years since the American invasion of Afghanistan,  the public of the world have reached the conclusion that the usage of the word  of terrorism was an unjustified pretext and the attacks were an illegitimate  aggression. Being so, it was part and parcel of a colonialist strategy of  Washington drawn up by Pentagon strategists after the disintegration of the  former Soviet Union. By using this pretext, they wanted to bring the world under  their belly. Washington needed some slogans to make the invasion appear  justified and the execution of the colonialist plan feasible. So they adroitly  and cunningly coined the War on Terror cliché. However, the ground realities in  Afghanistan indicate that the invading forces in Afghanistan are not fighting  against a few armed opposition but they are facing the Afghan nation in an armed  confrontation. Had it not been the case, they would not have needed 150,000  soldiers to maintain the status quo.

On 13, last February , 15,000 foreign troops supported by 20,000 Afghan hireling  police and army soldiers launched massive offensive against Marja, a town in  Helmand province., But now after the passage of two months, the American and  their puppets see a certain defeat there. If there are a few terrorists as they  prefer to call them, then why their highly-trained soldiers and sophisticated  weapons could not achieve victory. Vice versa. Army may fight against an armed  group but they could not withstand a people’s upheaval.

Nine years back, Bush claimed, Taliban were not more than 1000-2000 and promised  to eliminate them soon. But today one of their prominent generals, general  McKiernan, says America needs 400,000 soldiers to contain Mujahideen in  Afghanistan. Likely, in the past nine years, never a day has passed without the  invaders claiming that they have killed tens of armed Taliban. By now, they  should have finished all those 2,000 Taliban. But the ground realities of today  show that the resistance movement grows day by day. According to a survey  conducted by Western institutes, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has  influence in 80% of the Afghan territory. Is it possible for 2,000 or even  10,000 armed men to do this? The fact is that the current Jihad movement is a  nationalist, Islamic and country-wide movement. Torture, detention, air strikes  and brutal raids would never eliminate it.

The Red Army of the former Soviet Union killed about two million Afghans but  they could not put a stop to the resistance. The more the invading Americans and  their allies martyr the Afghans, the more they would bounce back stronger,  rather than being silenced; the flames of revenge will become more wide-spread  and burgeoning.

The bottom-line is when the White House rulers and the Pentagon generals stop,  not throwing dust into the eyes of the public of the world under the fake name  of fighting terrorism and when they will abandon their ambitious colonialist  goals and dreams of dominating the world?
We deem it necessary to a remind these rulers who are intoxicated by the craze  of capturing the world, if you do not look at the realities as they are , you  will certainly end up facing the fate of the former Soviet Union. Then surely,  you will not only lose control of the world but face disintegration back home.  Now the choice is yours.

<em>Official website of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan (Taliban)</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160155UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?620-Emirate-Afghanistan-11-Afghan-and-coalition-troops-dead-in-Zabul-province-15-04-2010"> 11 Afghan and coalition troops dead in Zabul province 15/04/2010 </a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 15 April 2010 12:57 administrator
ZABUL, Apr. 15 - A late morning blast, on Thursday, hit a vehicle of Afghan  soldiers killing or wounding at least 6 soldiers of stooge army in Shah Jowi  district of Zabul province. Another blast took place a little over an hour later  which targeted a military tank of the foreign coalition troops in Atghar  district of Zabul province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?622-Emirate-Afghanistan-2-invaders-killed-2-injured-in-Shamulzay-Zabul-15-04-2010"> Two NATO soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 15 April 2010 16:55 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 15 - At leas two of the NATO soldiers were killed and 2 were injured  in Shamalzu district of Zabul province when their tank was targeted by a  remote-controlled bomb blast hit their tank yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?621-Emirate-Afghanistan-Explosion-killed-and-wounded-7-Romanian-invaders-in-Zabul-15-04-2010"> 4 U.S-NATO soldiers killed, 3 wounded in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 15 April 2010 16:56 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 15 - A roadside bomb blast hit one of the ISAF tank in Zbul's  Nowbahar district yesterday, killing 4 NATO soldiers as well as wounding 3 more.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170135UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1346:car-bomb-attack-kills-dozens-of-foreign-nationals-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> VBIED attack kills dozens of foreign nationals in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 15:25 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDANHAR, Apr. 16 - A VBIED attack in Kandahar city killed a dozens of foreign  servicemen and military personnel on Thursday, Apr. 15, 2010. According to the  report, a vehicle filled with about 1000 kilos of explosives was detonated by  remotely-controlled device which was parked near Mirwias Nikah hospital outside  the office of NATO forces, destroying the office building and killing most of  the foreign nationals consisting of military personnel and other servicemen.  According to the independent media outlets, 7 Britons and 3 Afghan soldiers were  killed in the VBIED attack. Similarly, the NATO military confirmed that 4 German  soldiers had been killed with 5 more wounded in an explosion in northern  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1333:blast-kills-4-soldiers-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 4 soldiers in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 10:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 16 - About 4 Afghan soldiers were killed yesterday afternoon when  their vehicle hit a roadside bomb blast in Kandahar's Shoraak district, said  Mujahideen officials.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1334:mujahideen-capture-two-soldiers-in-panjawii-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen capture two soldiers in Panjawii district</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 10:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 16 - Two of the soldiers of ANA along with their weapons and  vehicle Were captured by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate yesterday when their  vehicle came under an ambush attack by Mujahideen in Panjwaii district of  Kandahar province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1336:us-nato-cowards-take-deadly-losses-in-marjah-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S-NATO cowards take deadly losses in Marjah district</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 10:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMAND, Apr. 16 - Three logistical vehicles of U.S-NATO cowardly troops were  eliminated in Mujahideen's rockets as their combat logistical convoy came under  attack between Marjah and Lashkar Gah city in Helmand province, while one of the  U.S tanks was hit by bombing in Sistani area Marjah town. In another news from  Marjah town, a roadside bomb killed at least 3 foreign soldiers and wounded two  more when it detonated near the foot patrol of U.S-NATO invaders yesterday noon.  Separately, a logistical truck was destroyed when it was hit by a mine blast  elsewhere in Marjah town yesterday, in the late afternoon hours of Apr. 15,  2010. Later in the afternoon, a military tank of U.S-NATO cowardly troops was  struck by an IED blast in Nad Ali district of Helmand province. The tank was set  on fire, killing the U.S soldiers. Likewise, one of the coalitions' tanks was  destroyed in bombing with all the foreign soldiers killed or injured in Islam  Bazaar area of Marjah town, on Wednesday, Apr. 14, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1342:gerishk-blast-kills-15-afghan-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Gerishk blast kills 15 Afghan soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 15:20 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 15 - A powerful blast killed about 7 Afghan soldiers and wounded 8  more while on foot patrol mission in Gerishk district of Helmand province, on  Friday April 15, 2010. According to the locals, four of the soldiers were thrown  into a nearby canal from the force of the explosion and were swept away by the  current of the strong water and vanished.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1344:7-dead-5-wounded-as-police-check-posts-attacked-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 dead, 5 wounded as police check posts attacked in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 15:22 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in one-hour long operation  assaulted three police checkpoints simultaneously in Mizani district of Zabul  province, on Thursday, Apr. 15, 2010. According to local Mujahideen officials  from the area, at least 7 Afghan soldiers were killed and 5 were seriously hurt  during this operation. One of the officers has reportedly been among those  killed in the attacks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1345:six-soldiers-killed-in-mujahideen-attack-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six soldiers killed in Mujahideen attack in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 16 April 2010 15:24 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 16 - At least 6 soldiers of ANA were killed in an ambush attack on a  group Afghan minion soldiers walking to their military outpost in Harawood  district of Uruzgan province, on Thursday. Mujahideen have sustained no losses  of life and casualties in this operation, however, they have seized the weapons  and ammunition of the soldiers killed in the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172310UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1355:canadian-military-tank-struck-by-bombing-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian military tank struck by bombing in Kandahar province</a>* (Official  English) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30092061/Canadian-military-tank-struck-by-bombing-in-Kandahar-province"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Saturday, 17 April 2010 15:20 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 17 - More than 4 Canadian soldiers were killed Friday as the lead  tank of the Canadian's patrol convoy was hit and destroyed in a mine blast in  Kandahar's Zhari district. The incident took place in the afternoon hours of the  day, in the outskirt of this district where the tank remained till later that day.*


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1370:5-americans-soldiers-killed-3-wounded-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 Americans soldiers killed, 3 wounded in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 18:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 17 - A group of the U.S cowardly troops, when trying to invade  the civilian homes and search them, encountered a Mujahideen's homemade bomb  attack that killed 5 American invaders in addition to wounding 3 more. Witness  say the mutilated parts of the bodies of the American soldiers are still lying  scattered at the site of the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1362:blast-hits-us-tank-in-marja&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits U.S tank in Marja</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 17:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 17 - One of the U.S military tanks got struck by mine blast in  Marjah district of Helamnd province, on Saturday afternoon.  The report  states the struck tank was left behind , while the dead and wounded were  evacuated by the helicopter from the explosion scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1371:more-us-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More U.S tanks eliminated in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 18:25 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HEMAND, Apr. 17 - Another five of the U.S invaders' tanks were eliminated in  separate mine blasts in different parts of Nowzad district of Helmand province  on Saturday, April 17, 2010. According to the report from this province, three  of the U.S military tanks were destroyed in Shingal bazaar of this district,  while another 2 were eliminated in Islam Bazaar area in the bombings. Mujahideen  have attacked the U.S invaders during both incidents, causing the enemy further  losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1372:five-nato-soldiers-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five NATO soldiers killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 18:26 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Apr. 17 - A roadside bomb hit the lead tank of the NATO combat patrol  while crossing a bridge in Tarin Kowt city, the capital of Uruzgan province, on  Saturday, Apr. 17, 2010. The report adds two of the non-combatant civilians were  wounded in the firing , as usual, the U.S cowards opened at the civilians.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1350:three-afghan-vehicles-struck-by-rpgs-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three Afghan vehicles struck by RPG's in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 08:52 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 17 - Two military vehicles of Afghan soldiers were hit by rocket  strikes as their patrol waylaid with the third of their vehicle struck by a  roadside bomb simultaneously while crossing the road in Zabul's Shinki district  yesterday. According to the report from this province, at least 15 Afghan  soldiers were killed and scores injured in the fighting with Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1360:blast-kills-6-nato-soldiers-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 6 NATO soldiers in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 April 2010 15:28 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 17 - On earlier Saturday, a remote-controlled IED killed at least 6  NATO soldiers as it detonated under the lead tank of their combat patrol convoy  traveling along Kabul-Kandahar highway, in Zabul's provincial capital, Kalat  city. Local residents said the dead were airlifted by the helicopter, where as  the wreckage of the struck tank remained in the area of explosion till later  hours of the day.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## CougarKing (18 Apr 2010)

Associated Press link



> By KATHY GANNON, Associated Press Writer Kathy Gannon, Associated Press Writer – 1 hr 8 mins ago
> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan –* The Taliban are moving fighters into Kandahar, planting bombs and plotting attacks as NATO and Afghan forces prepare for a summer showdown with insurgents, according to a Taliban commander with close ties to senior insurgent leaders.*
> 
> *NATO and Afghan forces are stepping up operations to push Taliban fighters out of the city, which was the Islamist movement's headquarters during the years it ruled most of Afghanistan. The goal is to bolster the capability of the local government so that it can keep the Taliban from coming back.*
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182220UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />*<a href="http://124.217.247.149/vb/showthread.php?t=18647">The Sunday  Times: propaganda against the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan exposed</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/full/30135342?access_key=key-2lrkzdnbn7xeodhtwp3c"> Scribd.com version</a>
<blockquote>(Theunjustmedia My question is <a href="http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/afghanistan/article7100889.ece"> did this interview with The Sunday Times and The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  senior Islamic scholars</a> took place?

Zabihullah Mujahid: No, no interview has been conducted with the The Sunday  Times and The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan senior Islamic scholars, this  interview is a lie.

Theunjustmedia: How do you comment on the content of this fake propaganda  interview, what objectives could the invaders have in propagating this type of  disinformation among the masses.

Zabihullah Mujahid: This is a good question, and I think that the concern  citizens of the world should be asking this question from those who are behind  this propaganda, what benefits are they trying to seek by lying to world about  The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. I think people should contact The Sunday  Times and ask them why are they spreading disinformation, also other media  outlets should bring to light The Sunday Times deception to its reads.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1375:2-dead-4-as-us-nato-logistical-convoy-waylaid-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 dead, 4 as U.S-NATO logistical convoy waylaid in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 April 2010 14:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDANHAR, Apr. 18 - At least two escort guards were killed with 4 badly hurt in  an attack carried out by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on a logistical  convoy of U.S-NATO invaders Sunday in Kandahar's Zhari district. The report  indicates no Mujaids have taken any losses of life and casualties during the  operation, while two logistical vehicles, a truck and an oil tanker got hit by  Mujahideen's rockets and were left ablaze.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1376:afghan-coalition-forces-take-fatal-losses-in-mujahideen-attacks-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan-coalition forces take fatal losses in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 April 2010 14:55 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 18 - Mujahideen officials say at least 2 Afghan soldiers were  killed and another was hurt in one-hour long fighting caused by an attack from  Mujahideen on an outpost of ANA in the outskirt of Marjah yesterday, Apr. 17,  2010. On earlier Sunday, about 2 U.S soldiers were killed as their foot patrol  came under attack by Mujahideen elsewhere in Marjah town of Helamand province.  Later in the morning, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in an  attack on a group of U.S cowardly soldiers who were on foot patrol mission in  block C-1 area of Marjah district, killed 2 American soldiers including their  trained dog and wounded 3 others, on Sunday, Apr. 17, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1383:two-dead-three-hurt-as-police-vehicle-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two dead, three hurt as police vehicle destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 April 2010 16:45 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 18 - The gun battle erupted after a group of police force, who had  collected poppies ( opium) in the name of Ushr (one-tenth of alms of agriculture  produce) came under attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the Gerishk  district of southern Helmand province in Afghanistan, on Sunday noon. According  to the report from the area, the enemy fled the area after two policemen were  killed and 3 were injured as their vehicle got hit by rocket strike during a  2-hour long gunfight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1381:landmine-kills-5-soldiers-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine kills 5 soldiers in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 April 2010 16:42 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 18 - An early afternoon blast killed at leas 5 Afghan soldiers as it  hit their vehicle smashing it into pieces in Kalat city, the provincial capital  of Zabul province, on Sunday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200025UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1389:4-us-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 U.S tanks destroyed in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 April 2010 09:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 19 - Four tanks of military and logistical convoy of the U.S  invaders which has been on the way to Musa Kala from Shorab airbase for the last  three days have been struck by mine blasts and destroyed in different parts of  the way as it has been blocked off by the Mujahideen in Islam Bazaar area if  Nowzad district, Helmand province. The helicopters has arrived the area most  likely to airlift the dead and injuries from the sites. The enemy have taken  further losses of life and injuries in the missile strikes by Mujahideen for the  past three days.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1399:dozens-of-us-nato-soldiers-killed-as-their-8-vehicles-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of U.S-NATO soldiers killed as their 8 vehicles destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 April 2010 19:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 19 - some 4 logistical trucks of the U.S-NATO cowards have been  hit by Mujahideen rockets and destroyed as the enemy's logistical convoy came  under attack on the way to the district center of Marjah, on Monday, Apr. 19,  2010. Soon after the attack, 2 U.S reinforcement tanks which had arrived at the  area to back up the convoy, were struck by mine basts near the area where the  convoy got attacked. According to the report both tanks were heavily damaged in  the explosions, killing about 6 American soldiers. Another two of the U.S tanks  were destroyed in bombings in the late afternoon hours of Monday, elsewhere in  Marjah district, almost killing all the soldiers. In another news from Helmand  province, Mujahideen, in a face-to-face fighting with the combined U.S and  Afghan troops elsewhere in Marjah, killed 6 American soldiers and hurt two  others yesterday, while the civilian homes and fields have been damaged in the  U.S blind air strikes following the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1395:two-american-soldiers-killed-in-zabul-fighting&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two American soldiers killed in Zabul fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 April 2010 19:31 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 19 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a clash with American  soldiers in Zabul's Chopan district, Killed 2 American cowards and a local  soldier Sunday, Apr. 18, 2010. The rest of the soldiers have managed to escape  from the battle zone during the 30-minute long gunfight, while the dead were  airlifted by the U.S helicopter after the operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1398:blast-in-zbul-province-kills-5-nato-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Z(a)bul province kills 5 NATO soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 April 2010 19:35 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 19 - At least five NATO cowardly soldiers were killed or injured  yesterday when their patrol tank hit a roadside bomb in Zabul's Nowbahar  district, Mujahideen officials said. The report adds a missile was fired at the  enemy following the explosion, but no losses of life and injures have been  reported yet. Also Sunday, an IED blast killed 6 Afghan soldiers in same area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1385:american-colonialist-agenda&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American Colonialist Agenda</a>* (PDF at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30185367/American-Colonialist-Agenda">here</a>)
Monday, 19 April 2010 05:16 administrator
<blockquote>The current war in Afghanistan is in all its shapes and manifestations a  liberation struggle by indigenous people against foreign invaders and their  internal surrogates. The Afghans have proved their mettle as a free and  independent people throughout their history by never bowing to foreign  aggressions. Though America paints this war as a fight against terrorism but in  fact it is a colonialist slogan by Washington, aimed at extending its own  tentacle over Asia and, by extension, all over the world. In 1992, when the  former Afghan president Najibulla’s regime fell, the Americans embarked on a  colonialist policy, indirectly encouraging domestic war in Afghanistan. On the  one hand, they stopped the annual assistance the Afghans in the shape of  humanitarian relief and weapons to the tune of $600 million which they used to  give to the Afghan Mujahideen and refugees but on the other hand they insisted  on inclusion of the remains of the former communists of Halq and Parcham in the  new dispensation . They called it a broad-based set-up. Washington also did not  insist on dissolution of some notorious militia groups of the Najibulla regime  like Dostum militia, General Momin, Babajan and Naderi militias. These militias  had key role in turning Afghanistan into bloodbath and perpetrating atrocities,  killing and looting innocent people and committing crimes that were  unprecedented in the Afghan history. They should have helped to bring these  criminal to justice but instead of supporting a clean, independent , efficient  government in Kabul, Washington indirectly ignited the flames of war. Pentagon  strategist wanted to discredit the Mujahideen, weaken their manpower as a result  of a war of attrition and get rid of the weapons that had amassed from the  previous years. They began to call Mujahideen as warlords while previously they  preferred to call them as freedom fighters. They provoked some unscrupulous  elements inside the former Mujahideen groups to commit some heinous crimes  against their own people because Washington believed it would end people’s  enchantment with an Islamic government in Afghanistan. In 1994, the Taliban  Islamic Movement emerged to foil the American conspiracy and establish an  Islamic government in the country. But Washington tended from day one to oppose  the young Islamic government, until in October 2001 when America attacked  Afghanistan under the spurious pretext of fighting terrorism.

Now we are in the ninth year of the war. Washington is still repeating the same  hackneyed clichés of fighting terrorism, though it has lost its initial  splendor. Throughout this period, Americans committed the worst kind of human  rights violations in Bagram, Kandahar and Abu Gharib jails. They have tortured  and killed many innocent prisoners in various secret cells of interrogations  inside their military bases in Afghanistan which are run by CIA and special  operation forces, bulldozing the dead bodies under the ground.

Now after almost one decade, many observers in the world have come round to  believe that the American war in Afghanistan is not aimed at fighting terrorism  as they claims but rather they want to:

1. Use Afghanistan as an outpost to destabilize and carry out a regime change in  the neighboring countries.

2 To control central Asian natural resources by bringing to power pro-western  elements in these countries of the former Soviet republics.

3. To change the regime in Iran by supporting anti-government forces in Iran,  financially politically and militarily. To spark off racial and sectarians  violence in that country.

2. To disintegrate and destabilize Pakistan.

3. To pave the way and ignite vast demonstrations in China through Faulong  movement to destabilize that country; to monitor China internal politics and  military arsenal by installing electronic equipment in Minhas base in Kyrgyzstan  and in Marja Helmand province, Afghanistan to monitor Iran’s nuclear program.

4. To make alliance with the so-called big democracy i.e. India against China  and Pakistan. American has already given green signal to New Delhi to ramp up  its activities in Baluchistan by working closely with Baluchistan Liberation  Army.

5. To create utopian fear among the establishment echelon in Islamabad by  launching the Talibanization propaganda, encouraging them to support the  so-called war on terror. However, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has made it  clear time and against that it will not interfere in the internal affairs of any  country and believe in the peaceful co-existence of countries with different  social systems. . Until and unless Washington achieves those goals, it will  always say it is not right time to withdraw from Afghanistan peacefully or seek  peace talks with Taliban. Future developments will unravel this.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202200UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1409:government-personnel-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Government personnel killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 14:56 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 20 - Azizullah Yarmal, deputy Governor of Kandahar province was  killed in a surprise attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate last night in  Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1400:eleven-dead-in-bombing-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eleven dead in bombing in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 09:37 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 20 - At least 11 Afghan policemen were killed as well as 4  wounded in a car bomb attack that was detonated by remotely-controlled device  Monday, in Kandahar's Boldak district. The vehicle loaded with 300 kg explosives  was parked outside a police station in Muslim Chowk area of this district, in  which three police officers are said have been among the dead, while the police  station was heavily damaged in the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1412:5-dead-in-ied-blast-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 dead in IED blast in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 15:21 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 20 - A Mujahideen's homemade bomb in Kandahar's Panjwaii district  killed at least 5 Afghan soldiers and wounded 4 more Monday morning, blowing  apart their vehicle as it was crossing a bridge near the district center of  Panjwaii district in Kandahar province, according to the from this province. The  report adds an officer is said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1415:4-us-military-tanks-torn-apart-in-helmand-bombings&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 U.S. military tanks torn apart in Helmand bombings</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 17:25 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 20 - At least three military tanks of the U.S cowardly troops were  destroyed in roadside mine explosions today, Apr. 20, 2010, in Islam Bazaar area  of Nowzad district, Helmand province our reported said from the area. According  to local Mujahideen, the U.S. military convoy, which is to approach the center  of Musa Kala district through Islam Bazaar area of Nowzad district, has been  halted in the Islam Bazaar area for about a week as the route has been blocked  of by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate and every time it tries to move ,  the convoy encounters Mujahideen's mine explosions planted in the area.   Also Tuesday, another tank of the U.S cowards was struck by a roadside mine  blast in Gerishk district of Helamd province. The report adds all four tanks  were destroyed, killing almost all the American soldiers. In another report from  Helmand province, about 2 Americans were killed and another 2 were hurt when  their foot patrol encountered an IED bast in Nad Ali district of Helmand  province. A local interpreter is reported to have been among those killed in the  explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1404:blast-in-zabul-kills-5-us-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills 5 U.S soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 09:41 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 20 - As many as five American cowards were killed in powerful  roadside bomb blast that targeted a U.S patrol tank Tuesday in Now Bahar  district of Zabul province. Witness say the corpses of the five American  soldiers were airlifted by the helicopter right after the incident leaving  behind the struck tank which was fully destroyed in the bomb attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1405:another-us-tank-destroyed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another U.S tank destroyed in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 09:42 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 20 - More than two American invaders were killed and 3 others were  horribly hurt as another tank of the U.S troops got hit by a Mujahideen's  homemade bomb and destroyed in Sewri district of Zabul district, on Tuesday,  April 20, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1414:yet-another-us-armored-tank-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Yet another U.S armored tank destroyed in Zabul</a>
*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 17:24 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 20 - Another armored tank of the U.S invaders was destroyed as a  result of bombing in Zabul's Shinki district where two other tanks of the enemy  had been eliminated in the bombings in the morning hours of the Tuesday.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1406:statement-of-the-leadership-council-of-the-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-recent-propaganda-about-neg&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Statement of the Leadership Council of the Islamic Emirate Regarding the Recent  Propaganda ....</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30253274/Statement-of-the-Leadership-Council-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-Regarding-the-Recent-Propaganda">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 20 April 2010 11:34 administrator
Quoting the Daily Sunday Times, some mass media outlets have reported that the  leadership of the Islamic Emirate is ready to participate in a dialogue with the  USA. The Sunday Times has published the report against all codes of journalism,  on the basis of two unknown and alleged members of the Leadership Council of the  Islamic Emirate. Other news agencies have published it without any alternations  and verification from the official and well-known spokesmen of the Islamic  Emirate. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, while believing that such farcical  rumors is a fatuous propaganda stunt of the moribund enemy , declares its stand  as follows:

1. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan emphasizes its unwavering stand regarding  talks with the Americans and considers unconditional withdrawal of all invading  forces from Afghanistan as a prerequisite for talks and negotiation with the  Americans. Talks with America in conditions of presence of foreign forces would  mean giving their invasion legitimacy.

2. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes that the presence of Americans in  Afghanistan is the main factor of instability in Afghanistan and the whole  region. So any deal under the name of negotiation is a betrayal to the Islamic  aspirations of the people of Afghanistan and all vital interests as long as this  factor remains in its place.

3. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has an organizational set-up inside the  country for the conduct and advancement of all Jihad activities against the  invaders. The organizational entity by the name of Quetta Council which the  enemy ascribes to the Islamic Emirate is a groundless and fabricated designation  which has no existence on ground.

4. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has appointed two spokesmen for the  clarification and elucidation of its official policy. These two spokesmen are  entrusted with the duty to pronounce stand of the Islamic Emirate and explain  the policy of the Islamic Emirate regarding all pertinent issues of the country.  If some one speaks on behalf of the Islamic Emirate, it should be verified from  these two spokesmen. Every posturing or political course of action which bobs up  in the Western media from time to time, being contrary to the official line of  the Islamic Emirate and lacking prior verification from the official spokesmen  of the Islamic Emirate , is categorically a part of the enemy maligning campaign  against the Islamic Emirate. It does not reflect or represent the official stand  of the Islamic Emirate.

5. The leadership Council of the Islamic Emirate respectfully urges all  independent news agencies and media outlets to fulfill their due obligations of  journalism while publishing such report and observe all journalistic rules and  norms in this regards. Similarly avoid painting such assertions of unknown  persons as the official stand of the Islamic Emirate without prior clarification  and verification from the official spokesmen of the Islamic Emirate.

The Leadership Council
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210040UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1422olice-officer-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police officer killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 April 2010 10:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 21 - Two Mujahideen riding a motorcycle killed Wednesday evening  Abdul Ghani Zadran, a police officer while he was walking to his home in Mirwais  Mainah area of Kandahar city. Similarly, Azizullah Yarmal, the deputy Mayor was  killed yesterday in a surprise attack in Kandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1421:mujahideen-homemade-bomb-hits-us-tank-in-marjah-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen homemade bomb hits U.S tank in Marjah district</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 April 2010 07:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 21 - A powerful landmine explosion tore through a tank of the  American cowardly evils Wednesday morning, destroying the tank and killing all  the American invaders who were travelling in the tank in the southern Helmand's  Marjah town, Mujahideen officials said. Minutes later the a U.S helicopter  approached the explosion scene to airlift the dead from the area, while the  struck tank was left behind and is still on fire at the site of the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1418:5-dead-4-injured-as-2-military-vehicles-hit-roadside-mines-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 dead, 4 injured as 2 military vehicles hit roadside mines in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 April 2010 07:40 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, 21 - Some 5 soldiers of ANA were killed and 4 injured Wednesday morning  as two of the military vehicles hit Mujahideen's homemade bombs in the  province's Kalat district, said our report from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1419:afghan-mujahideen-kill-4-us-minion-soldiers-of-ana-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan Mujahideen kill 4 U.S minion soldiers of ANA in zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 April 2010 07:41 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 21 - Afghan Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the  logistical convoy of the enemy in Zabul's Shahr-e-Safa district, killed four  soldiers of puppet army, on Wednesday morning, Apr. 21, 2010. The report adds  the wreckage of the struck vehicle of the enemy is still lying along Kabul-Kandahar  road where the attack was carried out.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1423:the-anatomy-of-americas-defeat-in-afghanistan&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> THE ANATOMY OF AMERICA’S DEFEAT IN AFGHANISTAN</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30314072/THE-ANATOMY-OF-AMERICA-S-DEFEAT-IN-AFGHANISTAN">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a> - <a href="http://bellaciao.org/en/spip.php?article19495">originally published  January 2010</a>)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 21 April 2010 11:15 Mohammed Daud Miraki, MA, MA, PhD
With the long awaited decision by the Obama Administration in regards to the new  strategy for Afghanistan, the situation in Afghanistan has deteriorated to the  point that the US commanders started using the word ‘defeat’ in their report to  Washington. The word defeat has rarely been uttered by military; however,  Afghanistan is the exception, where defeat is a realistic outcome. There, defeat  is a reality that all invaders have faced since the beginning when Pashtuns have  inhabited this region. The Pashtuns’ resistance is one of multiple factors  characterizing the Anatomy of US’s Defeat in Afghanistan, where the  inevitability of defeat for the US and NATO appears to be a certainty.

(....)

The above-mentioned factors outline a pattern of hatred and killing. This  pattern contributed to the permanence of hatred and enmity of Americans and  their allies. The violations outlined depict acts of righteousness on the part  of the American forces and points to strong conviction on the part of the  US-NATO forces to continue committing atrocities. Finally, President Obama’s  speech in Norway by referring to the genocide in Afghanistan as a ‘just war’ is  adding insult to injury. The award of the Nobel Prize to the President of a  country that is actively murdering Afghans and turning their environment  uninhabitable with the continued usage of uranium munitions is a travesty of  justice and an abomination that should be condemned worldwide. Moreover, the  award of the Nobel Prize is affirmation of support on the part of the Western  establishment that the murder and genocide of the Pashtun people is acceptable,  and it strengthens the hypothesis that the war on terror is in part an  international conspiracy against the Pashtun Nation (Read Khorasan).

<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222250UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1428:two-vehicles-of-coalitions-eliminated-one-captured-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two vehicles of coalitions eliminated, one captured in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 11:18 Q Ysousf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 22 - One of the combat patrol tanks of the enemy was blown apart  by a mine explosion Wednesday as a patrol convoy of the combined Afghan and  coalition troops was traveling in the outskirt of Panjwaii district, western  Kandahar province. The report adds the tank was destroyed in the blast, killing  the foreign soldiers. Also Wednesday, Afghan Mujahideed of the Islamic Emirate,  in an attack on the logistical convoy of the enemy in the province's Zhari  district, destroyed a vehicle besides capturing a vehicle with some arms and  ammo. The enemy has reportedly fled the area as the attack was launched, while  it is unclear how many soldiers have been killed or injured in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1438:blast-in-kandahar-kills-officer-of-ana-along-with-four-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahar kills officer of ANA along with four soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 17:21 By Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Apr. 22 - A roadside explosion hit a vehicle of Afghan puppet soldiers  in Kandahar Boldak district, smashing it into pieces and leaving an officer and  4 soldiers traveling in the vehicle dead yesterday.
The dead were transferred from the area, while the struck vehicle was left  burning behind in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1433:number-of-enemys-tanks-struck-by-mine-explosions-reaches-5-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of enemy's tanks struck by mine explosions reaches 5 in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 15:10 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 22 - Three military tanks of a U.S six-tank convoy making its way  to Sangin district, which has been caught up between Gerishk and Sangin  districts, have been struck by separate roadside mine explosions along the way  that has been blocked by Mujahideen for the past few days, two tanks of the  six-tank convoy had been destroyed on Wednesday, April 21, in Islam Bazar area  of the district, while the last tank of the convoy was airlifted by the  helicopter Thursday morning, said Mujahideen officials. According to the report,  the dead and wounded in the bomb attacks that targeted and destroyed five U.S  tanks were airlifted along with the sixth tank of the convoy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1437:3-briton-killed-2-wounded-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 Briton killed, 2 wounded in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 16:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 22 - Some three British cowardly troops were killed as well as two  badly hurt in a mine explosion as they were about to detonate a planted landmine  in Musa Kala district of Helmand province, on Thursday, Apr. 22, 2010. Also on  Thursday, Two nearly-simultaneous basts in the Marjah town of Helmand province  destroyed two of the U.S armored tanks, targeting the latter tank when it  approached the area to retrieve the dead and the wounded from the former tank  struck by bombing minutes before the second explosion occurred. Separately, two  of the American military tanks were eliminated as a result of bombing elsewhere  in Marjah town yesterday.  All four tanks had been destroyed in the  bombings, killing about 2 dozens of the U.S cowardly troops , said local  Mujahideen from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1427:five-dead-as-vehicle-of-ana-torn-apart-by-ied-blast-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five dead as vehicle of ANA torn apart by IED blast in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 11:16 Q Ysousf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 22 - On earlier Thursday, as many as five U.S minion soldiers of ANA  were killed in the Zabul's provincial capital, Kalat city when their vehicle,  traveling in a convoy, hit a roadside bomb blast on the road between Kabul and  Kandahar city. Locals say the road was blocked off to transport the dead from  the explosion scene, bring all the traffic movement to a halt.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1441:shah-jowi-blast-kills-5-soldiers-of-ana-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shah Jowi blast kills 5 soldiers of ANA in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 19:54 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Apr. 22 - On Thursday, some 6 U.S minion soldiers of ANA were killed in a  blast that hit their military vehicle traveling in a combat logistical convoy of  U.S-NATO on Kabul-Kandahar highway, in Shah Jowi district of Zabul province. The  vehicle was smashed into pieces in the powerful blast, the wreckage of which  remained burning in the area till later this day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1440:missiles-hit-dil-aram-airfield-in-nimroze-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles hit Dil Aram (Delaram) airfield in Nimroze province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 22 April 2010 19:53 By Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZE, Apr. 22 - At least 2 missiles strikes landed inside the U.S newly-  constructed airfield Thursday, causing the enemy losses of life and injuries  besides severe damages in the province Dil Aram districts.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240145UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1457ersonnel-of-nds-spy-agency-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Personnel of NDS (spy agency) killed in Kandahar city</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 17:33 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> KANDAHR, Apr. 23 - Ahmad, an agent of National Directorate of Security (NDS), a  local spy agency of U.S-NATO got killed while on the to his home in Kandahar  city, on Thursday evening( April 22). Likewise, prior to this event, Aziz Yarmal,  the deputy Mayor was killed in a surprise attack by Mujahideen in Kandahar city.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1459:mujaideen-missiles-strike-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujaideen missiles strike Kandahar airfield</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 19:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 23 - About 3 missiles landed inside the Kandahar airfield Friday  (April 23), causing the enemy based in the airfield losses of life and injuries.  A number of the American are said to have been in a meeting during the attack,  but it is not determined whether anyone was killed or hurt.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1448:us-tank-left-wrecked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S tank left wrecked in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 08:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, 23 - One of the U.S tanks got hit and destroyed by a Mujahideen's  homemade bomb attack on the way to Helmand's Nowzad district while traveling in  a military convoy of the U.S cowardly invaders yesterday noon. Almost all the  American cowards traveling in the tank have reported to be killed or wounded.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1461:us-nato-cowardly-troops-receive-fatal-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S-NATO cowardly troops receive fatal losses in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 19:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 23 - More than 4 soldiers were killed as the combined patrol of  U.S-NATO and Afghan troops were attacked by Mujahideen in the Marjah town of  Helmand , the abandoned ammo and weapons were seized by Mujaideen in the  afternoon hours of the April 23, 2010. Also Friday, 2 U.S-NATO soldiers were  killed and 3 were terribly hurt in a clash with Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate elsewhere in Marjah. The report adds the area was bombed by the U.S  attack helicopter and fighter planes, resulting in destroying a civilian house  and leaving an elderly man and a woman martyred. In another incident elsewhere  in Nowzad district, one of the U.S tank fell into a ditch where the tank got  caught up, while the dead American cowards were airlifted by the helicopter,



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1451:five-us-nato-soldiers-killed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five U.S-NATO soldiers killed in Zabul province</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 10:07 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> ZABUL, Apr. 23 - A roadside mine explosion tore apart a patrol tanks of the U.S-NATO  invaders in Shahr-e-Safa district of Zabul province, killing about five soldiers  traveling in the tank Friday, Apr. 23, 2010.



* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1452:14-us-nato-and-afghan-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 U.S-NATO and Afghan soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*


> Friday, 23 April 2010 10:08 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> ZABUL, Apr. 23 - At least 8 U.S minion soldiers of ANA were killed in fighting  with Mujahideen as their outpost got attacked by Mujahideen in Shinki district  of Zabul province, on Friday. Mujahideen overrun the outpost, torching their  military vehicle in the clash. Minutes later, one of the reinforcement tanks,  which was about to reproach the area, got blown up by an IED blast and  destroyed, killing 6 U.S-NATO soldiers on board. The helicopter arrived at the  area to carry the dead ,while the struck tank still exists at the explosion  site.


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242205UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1465:another-agent-of-nds-sniped-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another agent of NDS sniped Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 April 2010 10:54 By Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Apr. 24 - Abd-ur-Rasheed, an infamous personnel of National  Directorate of Security, a local spy agency of the U.S-NATO cowards, got shot by  Mujahideen Friday on his was home, in Daman district of Kandahar city. the  stated agent who was skilled in torturing civilians and Mujahideen ended up  facing the consequence of his actions after a long chase by Mujahideen. The  agent is said to bee in critical condition at the moment. Separately, one of the  employees of NDS was killed in an attack by Mujahideen prior to this other day  in Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1464:blast-in-kandahr-province-kills-three-soldiers-wounds-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahr province kills three soldiers, wounds two</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 April 2010 10:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 24 - About 3 soldiers of Afghan puppet army were killed and 2  were seriously injures in roadside mine bast that targeted their vehicle in  Shorawak district of Kandahar province yesterday (April 23).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1472:us-dronespy-plane-shot-down-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S drone(spy plane) shot down in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 April 2010 16:13 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMND, Apr. 24 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, during an  attack on the military convoy of the U.S-NATO forces, shot down a U.S unmanned  aerial vehicle or politeless spy plane in Helmand's Washir district later  yesterday afternoon (April 23). According to the details, the plane was flying  low over the area where the convoy got attacked when it was shot and fell on the  ground moments later. The report adds two of the U.S tanks were destroyed during  the attack the wreckage of which along with the struck plane still exist at the  site. One of the Mujahids has embraced martyrdom with two others injured during  the one-hour long fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1470:two-americans-shot-dead-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Americans shot dead in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 April 2010 14:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 24 - Two of the soldiers of the U.S cowardly troops were shot dead  while walking in the fields in the town of Marjah, Helmand province, on Saturday  morning, Apr. 24, 2010. The adjoining areas have been heavily bombed by the U.S  aircrafts but none has received any losses of life and injuries in the bombing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1466:five-romanian-soldiers-killed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five Romanian soldiers killed in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 24 April 2010 10:55 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 23 - A blast in Zabul's provincial capital, the city of Kalat killed  at leas five Romanian soldiers Saturday (April 24) when it detonated under their  tank traveling along Kabul-Kandahar highway, our reporter said from the area.  The highway was, shortly after the explosion, blocked off and no one has been  allowed to get close enough to see.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252215UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1482:us-military-tank-struck-by-mine-explosion-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S military tank struck by mine explosion in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 25 April 2010 18:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 25 - The blast occurred in Helmand's Washir district ripping into  the the U.S armored tank and leaving it on fire, on Sunday afternoon, Apr. 25,  2010. The report states two of the U.S military tanks were hit by bombings and  destroyed in the same are yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1485:american-cowards-take-deadly-losses-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American cowards take deadly losses in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 25 April 2010 18:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 25 - As many as 6 American cowardly soldiers were killed or  injured the town of Marjah as a landmine which they were trying to neutralize  exploded to them in the afternoon hours of the day (Apr. 25). Likewise,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on a foot patrol of the U.S  soldiers elsewhere in Marjah town, killed or wounded about 5 U.S cowards, while  the a Mujahid have sustained injuries in this 30-minute long encounter in the  noon hours of Sunday (today). Also Sunday, a British tank while traveling to a  nearby British military base got struck and heavily damaged by mine blast in  Gerishk district of Helmand province. These fatalities and damages come as the  U.S-NATO declared yesterday a reduction in the Muhahideen's attacks and  operations in Helmand province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1486:another-us-uavunmanned-aerial-vehicleor-drone-shot-down-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another U.S UAV (unmanned aerial vehicle) or drone shot down in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 25 April 2010 18:38 Qari Yousuf
HELMAND, Apr. 25 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate shot down a U.S UAV or  pilotless spy plane in Helmand's Kajaki district, on Sunday morning, Apr. 25,  2010. The report indicates the wreckage of the spy plane is still lying  scattered at the site in Suzi Karez village of this district where the people  have gotten close enough to see the wreckage and who are reportedly still  watching the fallen spy plane.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1478:blast-hits-logistical-convoy-of-us-nato-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits logistical convoy of U.S-NATO in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 25 April 2010 10:04 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 25 - An early morning blast tore though one of the military  traveling in logistical convoy of the enemy on Kabul-Kandahar highway, in the  city of Kalat, the capital of Zabul province, on Sunday, Apr. 25, 2010.  According to the report, the vehicle got destroyed in the bomb attack killing  all the soldiers on board, while the highway was blacked off shortly after the  bombing to transport the dead from the area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270105UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1501:kandahar-blasts-cause-enemy-fatal-losses&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blasts cause enemy fatal losses</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 26 April 2010 18:49 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 26 - At least 4 U.S. minion soldiers of ANA were killed and 7  soldiers including two civilians were injured in two straight remote-controlled  blasts in Kandahar city, on Monday, Apr. 26, 2010.  The wreckage of the  convoy's vehicles struck by remote-controlled mine explosions were lying  scattered at the site till later this day. Later in the morning, a roadside mine  explosion hit a vehicle of a police officer elsewhere in this city, killing  about 4 policemen, while there are no reports to conformed the death or injury  of the officer, head of the police station who had been the primary target.  Also, Monday, one of the tanks of the foreign coalitions' got hit and eliminated  by a Mujahideen's homemade bomb attack near the Kandahar airfield, leaving the  tank on fire with its 5 foreign soldiers on board killed. The last detonation  which killed 3 coalition soldiers and wounded two others occurred in Arghandab  district of Kandahar province, according to local residents, was so powerful  that it threw away the parts of the bodies of the soldiers across the fields.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1498:us-military-base-attacked-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S. military base attacked in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 26 April 2010 17:34 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 26 - A number of mortar rounds fired by Mujahideen landed inside  the U.S base yesterday afternoon, causing the American invaders losses of life  and casualties who were, later, airlifted, according to locals, from the base by  the helicopter in Kandahar's Arghandab district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1502:blasts-in-helmand-strike-3-us-military-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Helmand strike 3 U.S military tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 26 April 2010 18:50 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 26 - A mine explosion placed under a bridge in the town of Marjah  hit a one of the U.S cowards' military tanks Monday morning (April 26), causing  the tank to fall off the bridge and killing almost all the American cowardly  soldiers on board. Also Monday, another U.S tank got struck by a Mujahideen's  homemade bomb blast elsewhere in the Marjah town of Helmand province, which was  left ablaze with its all American soldiers on board killed. The third armored  tank of the U.S troops was exploded by a landmine explosion in Washir district  of Helmand province,needless to say killing or wounding the American soldiers on  board. The dead and wounded were, following the blast, airlifted by the  helicopter, where as the wreckage of the struck tank was left behind which  remained at the site of the explosion till the morning hours of Monday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1492:three-us-nato-soldiers-killed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three U.S-NATO soldiers killed in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 26 April 2010 14:40 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 26 - At leas three U.S-NATO invaders were killed Sunday (April 25)  as their patrol came under Mujahideen's attack in Zabul's Nowbahar district. The  U.S-NATO cowardly invaders backed up by Afghan force has launched clearing  operation in Zabul province; each time their advances have been pushed back and  attacks haven been repelled by Mujahideen counterattacks and their landmine  blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1493:mujahideen-kill-4-american-troops-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 American troops in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 26 April 2010 14:41 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 26 - Four American riding two motorcycles were killed on Sunday  (April 25) while on patrol mission in Nowbahar district of Zabul province.  According to the report from this province, a clash broke out following the  attack lasting about a half and hour. The report adds at least a non-combatant  civilian has been killed with another two wounded during the U.S air strikes.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280030UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1518:15-dead-50-wounded-in-mujahideens-face-to-face-and-martyr-attack-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 dead, 50 wounded in Mujahideen's face-to-face and martyr attacks in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 20:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 27 - A group of three martyr attackers of Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in a two-hour long attack on the Humayun Supreme  center, a largest contract company safeguarding, exporting and supplying  logistics for the U.S-NATO troops in Kandahar province, situated at a distance  about one and a half kilometer away from Kandahar airbase, killed about 15  special guards of the company as well as wounding some 50 more on early Tuesday  night (April 27). According to the details, the group of three brave  martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen armed with heavy and small arms and explosive vests  along with hand grenades, got into the center and started fighting the special  guards using heavy and small arms followed by a martyr bomb attack which was  carried out by Idrees, a heroic Mujahid, while the other two of the group of  three made a safe return following this heroic operation. The report adds 12 oil  tankers have been burned down during the operation in addition to the stated  fatalities and casualties. The deadly incident comes as General Stanely  McChrystal has repeatedly declared operation Omaid (hope) against Kandahar  province for the past few days, for which Mujahideen have not only proved to be  prepared but are also able to defend and make the U.S-NATO cowardly evils face a  shameful defeat.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1515:violen-fighting-ongoing-near-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Violen fighting ongoing near Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 18:05 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANAHAR, Apr. 27 - There is a recent report from Kandahar province that  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the base of special security guards  of U.S-NATO's logistical supplies near Kandahar airfield, carrying out a missive  detonation followed by heavy and small arms attacks on the enemy in the night  hours of Tuesday ( now), in which as many as 25 special security soldiers have  been killed or injured so far.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1510:landmine-in-kandahar-kills-3-americans-wounds-five&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine in Kandahar kills 3 Americans, wounds five</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 07:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 27 - A landmine mine planted by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  during an attack on a U.S military base in Kandahar's Arghandab district, tore  through a group of American cowardly soldiers killing 3 Americans besides  wounding 5 who, minutes after the attack, approached the site to chase those who  had attacked their base, yesterday night (April 26), Mujahideen officials said.  According to locals, the blast was so powerful that it threw the mutilated parts  of the bodies of the soldiers across the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1513:american-tank-torn-apart-by-mine-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank torn apart by mine blast in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 17:02 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 27 - A roadside mine blast in Helmand's Nad Ali district hit and  destroyed one of the U.S tanks traveling in convoy heading for Marjah district  from the Shorab airfield, killing all the American cowardly soldiers on board.  The dead have been airlifted by the U.S helicopter from the site of blast, while  the struck tanks has been left behind in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1516:deadly-clashes-break-out-in-marjah-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly clashes break out in Marjah district</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 18:52 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAD, Apr. 27 - American cowardly troops have sustained deadly losses and  severe damages in the clashes with the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in  different parts of Marjah district of Helmand province through much of Tuesday  (April 27). Local Mujahideen said it is, so faar, unclear how many American  evils have been killed or injured in the fighting. The use of heavy arms by the  U.S cowards have caused civilian casualties and damages, said local residents.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1517:12-us-and-british-military-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 12 U.S and British military tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 19:22 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 27 - Two of the British military tanks were destroyed in separate  bombings in Sangin district of Helmand province, one of which was hit yesterday  night (April 26), while the latter was struck on Tuesday noon (today). In the  morning hours of April 27, a U.S tank got hit and eliminated by a mine blast in  the province's Washir district. Also Tuesday, one of the U.S-led coalitions'  tanks was destroyed in the bombing in Musa Kala district of the province, where  as a tank of the coalitions' got struck and destroyed yesterday evening  elsewhere in this district. The number of the U.S tanks struck and elimiated by  bombings in Helmand's different provinces has hit 12 over the past 24 hours.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1512rovincial-governors-vehicle-struck-by-blast-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Provincial Governor's vehicle struck by blast in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 17:01 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 27 - At least 6 security guards escorting the provincial Governor  were killed as their vehicle was hit by a remote-controlled-bomb blast in  Zabul's Shajowi district on Tuesday afternoon. Separately, as many as 13  policemen were killed elsewhere in this district as two of the police vehicles  were blown apart by remote-controlled bomb blasts. According to the report from  this province, the incident took place as the Governor along with his security  guards were on their way to a place where a meeting of government officials was  to be held regarding the Mujahideen's growing attacks and their newly-launched  operations against the U.S-NATO and Afghan police and army in this province, in  which the Governor and the government officials were to participate in order to  bolster the lost moral of the enemy based in this province. The report adds the  Governor, to avoid more possible incidents, put off joining the meeting and got  back to the provincial capital.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1508:mujahideen-kill-e-6-policemen-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 6 policemen in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 07:56 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 27 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on a patrol  local police yesterday night (April 26), killed some 6 policemen as their  vehicle got hit by Mujahideen's RPG's in Shinki district of Zabul province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1511:enemy-take-deadly-losses-in-zabul-blasts&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy take deadly losses in Zabul blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 17:00 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 27 - A landmine blast hit a vehicle of police force in the  provincial capital of Zabul province, destroying the enemy's vehicle and killing  some top-level police officers, on Tuesday morning, Apr, 27, 2010. Likewise, at  least 4 policemen along with an officer got killed elsewhere in this city as  their vehicle was hit by a roadside mine explosion in the morning hours of the  day.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1505:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-31st-anniversary-of-condemnation-of-th&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the 31st Anniversary  of Condemnation of the Saur Evil Coup de’tat</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30606741/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-31st-Anniversary-of-Condemnation-of-the-Saur-Evil-Coup-de%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2tat"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 27 April 2010 03:20
On April 28 falls the 31st anniversary of the communist coup de’tat in  Afghanistan. It is the beginning of the ongoing tragedies of the three decades  and the consequence of insouciance and anti-Islamic attitude of the past  regimes. In fact, this coup de’tat was launched as part and parcel of rivalries  between the two main blocs of the world—capitalism and communism. Each wanted to  extend its tentacle over the Warm Waters of the India Ocean and the Gulf oil  resources. To achieve this goal, they intended to occupy Afghanistan and efface  its Islamic identity and sovereignty. Their domestic henchmen, the Khalqis and  Parchimites, were assisting them in this faithfully, by raising attractive and  deceiving slogans of shelter, cloth and bread.

The Khalqis and Parchimites like the present secular elements, wanted to foist a  communist system on the Muslim people of Afghanistan without taking into account  the objective realities. They were implementing the internal and external policy  of Afghanistan as per the advice of the Russian advisors who were completely  ignorant of the Afghan culture. The Khalqis and Parchmites elected to take some  implausible measures and decisions against the religion, people and the noble  Afghan culture.

They buried alive thousands of true sons of this land underground and tortured  hundreds of thousands of them. They called all the steadfast and honor-loving  Afghans who opposed their atheist regimes, as agents of the foreigners. The  Afghan Mujahid people, on the basis of their faith, rose against the communist  regime of Khalq and Parcham and later against the invading Red Army, giving them  an unforgettable lesson, by launching a sacred Jihad against them. Then, the Red  Army was considered as invincible and irreversible. By then, the Western rulers  had come round that recapturing land from the Red Army was impossible; whereas  the communist rulers in Kremlin had contemplated that a communist revolution in  the whole region was a compulsion of the history i.e. it shall occur whether  some one wants it or not.

Before the coup de’tat, they believed the change should come after a cultural  revolution. But now they contended that coup de’tat was a short-cut for grabbing  power in the Islamic countries.

These are the unimpeachable facts of that time. The West has now intentionally  forgotten them and closed their eyes to admit the splendid acts of heroism of  the proud Afghan people who saved the Islamic and non-Islamic world from the  claws of communism.

It was only the Afghan Mujahid people who withstood the Red Deluge and  permanently effaced the arrogant empire of the former Soviet Union. However, on  April 29, when the surrogate communist regime was toppled thanks to the  sacrifices of 1.5 millions martyrs and the jihad parties gained political power  in Afghanistan, they, unfortunately, focused on their personal goals rather than  aiming at establishing an Islamic government. Thus, they frustrated the  suffering afghan people who had been nurturing the hope of seeing sovereignty of  an Islamic government in the country.

To put an end to the corruption, anarchy and mischief in the country, some  honest Mujahideen who felt their obligation, rose to the occasion in the shape  of the Taliban Islamic Movement, launching their struggle for restoration of  security and establishment of Islamic system. This struggle has been continuing  as of to date, having passed through different phases ; and the Mujahideen have  been solidified in the vicissitude of times.

It is worth mentioning, the Red Army invasion of Afghanistan and their defeat,  the failure of America and NATO in Afghanistan in the past nine years are live  lesson for the arrogant America. The Afghans are not kowtowing before the black  colonialism in the shape of the so-called democracy as they did not do that  before the Red colonialism in the shape of communism. This is because the  Afghans now can realize the real intentions and goals of the enemy behind their  flagrant and attractive slogans.

The Americans like their formers Soviet Union, have martyred thousands of  Afghans and detained thousands of them in Guantanamo, Bagram, Kandahar and other  secret jails. They have perpetrated crimes in violation of all rules of human  rights under the name of fighting terrorism—even the brutalities of the past  invaders seem minimal in comparison to theirs.

They also claim that now the world is uniplolar and there is only one super  power and that is America. However, they are forgetting that in the near past,  in this land, by the hands of these Afghans, an empire stronger than theirs, did  collapse and fell smithereens.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, while condemning the April 28 (Saur) coup  de’tate and considers it as a colossal tragedy and a source of all the suffering  of the Afghan Muslim people, meanwhile reminds the rulers of the White House to  be aware of the consequence of the day that you will end up regretting the  mistakes that you are making in Afghanistan today as now the remains of the Red  Empire of communism are regretting their mistakes.

It is more plausible and rationale for the Americans to desist from turning  Afghanistan into a bastion for achievement of colonialist goals in the region  and the world under the spurious name of fighting terrorism. They should let the  Afghans to pridefully live under the shade of Islamic system in an independent  country. In this, lies the secret of stability and security of the whole region.  The rulers of the puppet Karzai Administration should take lessons from the  consequences of the henchmen of Kremlin, the defeated communists. They should  abstain from bowing before their foreign masters and instead, side with their  people and nation. They must trust their own people and not let them be  prosecuted at the hand of the foreigners.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290115UTC Apr 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />*<a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1529:canadian-tank-blown-up-by-roadside-mine-blast-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2">Canadian tank blown up by roadside mine blast in Kandahar</a></b> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30668205/Canadian-tank-blown-up-by-roadside-mine-blast-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>



Wednesday, 28 April 2010 15:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 28 - An armored tank of the Canadian troops got hit and and  heavily damaged in a mine explosion Wednesday (April 28) while it was crossing a  bridge in Zhari district of Kandahar province. According to the report, the tank  was left ablaze killing or wounding the Canadians whose corpses have been  evacuated by the helicopter right after the incident.

Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1527:member-of-district-council-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Member of district council killed in Kandahar</a>



			Wednesday, 28 April 2010 15:46 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 28 - Haji Abd-ur-Raham, a member of the district council of  Arghandab district got killed Wednesday morning as he came under a guerrilla  attack by two Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate riding a motorcycle.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1533:us-nato-and-afghan-forces-receive-deadly-losses-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S-NATO and Afghan forces receive deadly losses in Helmand province</a>



			Wednesday, 28 April 2010 17:09 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 28 - The U.S minion soldiers of ANA took losses of life and  injuries in clash with Muajhideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's Gerishk  district yesterday night, but it is not clear how may were dead or injured  during the fighting. In the morning hours of April 28 ( today), about 3 soldiers  of ANA were killed and two others wounded in a one-hour long encounter with  Mujahideen in the same district of Helmand province. In another report from  Helmand province, a truck loaded with drums full of fuel got torched by  Mujahideen in the province's Nawa district yesterday. Separately, Mujahideen  killed two foreign coalition soldiers and wounded another two in an attack on  the foot patrol of the enemy in Marjah disrict of the province, on Wednesday  evening.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1522:blast-in-zabul-kills-4-american-troops&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills 4 American troops</a>



			Wednesday, 28 April 2010 07:53 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 28 - At least 4 American cowardly soldiers were killed Wednesday  (April 28) as their tank got torn apart by a Mujahideen's homemade bomb in the  Shinki district of Zabul province.
		
Click to expand...

 <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1530:six-us-cowardly-troops-killed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six U.S cowardly troops killed in Zabul province</a>



			Wednesday, 28 April 2010 15:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 28 - A remote-controlled bomb killed at least 6 soldiers of American  evil forces Wednesday afternoon (April 28) as it hit and destroyed an armored  tank of the enemy while traveling in convoy in Shinki district of Zabul  province.
		
Click to expand...

<hr /> <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1534:american-futile-efforts-in-the-mirror-of-the-afghan-history&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> American futile Efforts in the Mirror of the Afghan History</a>



			Wednesday, 28 April 2010 17:38 -

Prior to February 1989, when the Red Army pulled out of Afghanistan, the Soviet  leaders started gradually drawing down their forces in the far-flung provinces  of Afghanistan . Consequently, Dr. Najib’s government evacuated Khust and Kumar  provinces completely, posing it as an initiative to defend places of people’s  concentration. Meanwhile, Najib’s spy agency the Ministry of State Intelligence  ( WAD in Persian) , braggingly announced that they had created disunity among  the Mujahideen. They said that they were in contacts with the Mujahideen  commanders and as per their strategy, had struck some surreptitious deals with  them. Thus, they were trying to hide their failures and paint their efforts as  achievements and as a new strategy.

However, the realities were vice versa-- the regime ultimately collapsed.  America is traversing the same path. They are losing their strong military  bases.

Similarly, the Karzai puppet administration, some times, speaks of peace talks  and reconciliation; of holding jirga, and some times, falsely claims that  negotiation with the opposition is under way. Even some times, they say the  Mujahideen have shown flexibility and readiness to hold talks, quoting some  unknown sources. Thus, they want to deceive the public by publishing such  reports through media outfits which are on their payroll.

But they are unaware of the fact that the public themselves behold the realities  with their own eyes. The enemy’s propaganda campaign in the final analysis will  harm the enemy itself. Moreover, Najib renamed the People Democratic Party as  the Homeland Party and began to raise national slogans instead of the communist  slogans. Karzai is now acting the same drama. But neither the propaganda  launched by Khad and the servant media could contribute to Naib’s sustainibility.  His government propaganda could not erode the confidence existing among  Mujahideen and the people never accepted Najib as a patriot Afghan merely by  renaming his party. Today people eye Karzai’s assertions and crocodile’s tears  with suspicions.

Najib and his masters formed militias and strengthened them. Currently, Kabul  Puppet Administration is toeing the same line. They have forgotten that the  former Najib’s regime collapsed at the hands of the militias which were formed  to protect and defend the regime in the first place. Today the government of  Karzai has been weakened and discredited by the warlords who have ensconced  themselves in the government high echelon. Any way, the past history repeats  itself once again. All these developments point to the fact that the invading  America is standing on the abyss of defeat. The recent decision by the NATO  foreign ministers in Asthonia to withdraw their forces from the provinces of  Afghanistan and hand over the security to the Afghan forces, confirm our claim  and is a replay of the past history. This proves that the resistance in  Afghanistan has evolved into a popular upheaval and now it is almost impossible  to confront it. The people’s demonstration in Logar, the gate of Kabul where  people set fire to the logistical convoy, once again shores up our claim. The  foreign and internal forces, including their air force and ground troops were  not able to save their logistical convoy and military vehicles from the havoc of  the empty handed people.

Presently, all Mujahideen are united and strong, being led by a wise and  sagacious leadership. The people support them. Their leadership possess deep  military and political insight. So none of Mujahideen will ever come under the  impression of the enemy propaganda. They know that the enemy is on the verge of  defeat and hence is grasping at every straw.

In the light of the above facts, the public of the West should raise to the  occasion to harness their arrogant governments and get acquainted with the  history of Afghanistan in order to learn a lesson from it and pull out of  Afghanistan immediately. If they do not do that, their fate will be similar to  the fate of former Soviet Union. Similarly, if the Afghans who are now siding  with the Puppet Kabul Administration do not cut off their relation with the  moribund regime, they will also meet the fate of the former communists. Neither  they will find a haven inside the country nor abroad. They will bear the brunt  of a heavy loss in this world and the world to come.
		
Click to expand...

<hr />*


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300055UTC Apr 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />*<a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1549:five-american-troops-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2">Five American troops killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 29 April 2010 18:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 29 - Some five U.S invaders were killed or wounded yesterday  (April 28) in mine explosion that exploded to a group of American soldiers who  had gotten into an abandoned compound where Mujhahideen had planted a landmine  in Helmand's Nowzad district. The enemy has reportedly entered the compound to  ambush Mujahideen. Also Wednesday, prior to this incident, a U.S tank got torn  apart in a blast in the same of Nowzad district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1550:us-tank-eliminate-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S tank eliminate in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 29 April 2010 18:40 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Apr. 29 - A blast hit a U.S tank and destroyed it, killing or injuring  all the American soldiers in the district of Marjah, Helmand province, on  Thursday, Apr. 29, 2010. Also Thursday, a mine blast tore through a group of on  foot soldiers, killing one American and wounded some others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1539:blast-in-zabul-kills-four-policemen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills four policemen</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 29 April 2010 09:07 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 29 - About 4 policemen were killed and one got hurt in Zabul's  Shajowi district on Thursday morning (April 29) as their military vehicle struck  a planted on the Kabul-Kandahar highway.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1542:mujahideen-missiles-hit-tarin-kowt-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen missiles hit Tarin Kowt airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 29 April 2010 09:10 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Apr. 29 - The airfield which is situated in the Tarin Kowt city, the  capital of Zabul province, has been built by the U.S troops recently, came under  missile strikes yesterday (April 28). Some missile struck the airfield causing  the enemy losses of life and injures besides severe damages, local Mujahideen  said.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010050UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1568:roadside-bomb-hits-canadian-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb hits Canadian tank in Kandahar</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/30762383/Roadside-bomb-hits-Canadian-tank-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Friday, 30 April 2010 17:27 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 30 - The incident occurred as the lead tank the Canadian troops  got torn apart by a roadside bomb placed under the bridge while their patrol  convoy was going across this bridge in the province's Panjwaii district, on  Friday afternoon. The report adds the dead and wounded have been airlifted by  the helicopter but the wreckage of the struck tank still exists in the area of  explosion.*


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1554:marjah-turned-into-deadliest-sight-for-enemy&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Marjah turned into deadliest sight for enemy</a>*


> Friday, 30 April 2010 09:14 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 30 - At least 2 foreign coalition troops were killed with 4 more  severely hurt yesterday (April 29) in an hour-hour long clash with Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate as their foot patrol encountered Mujahideen attack in the  district of Marjah, Helmand province. Likewise, the enemy suffered deadly losses  in a face-to-face fighting with Mujahideen, almost at the same time elsewhere in  Marjah. Also Thursday, an intense fighting broke out between Mujahideen and  joint Afghan-coalition troops while the enemy were on an operation against  Mujahideen, as a consequence, the enemy suffered losses of life and casualties  besides damages. Separately, one of the enemy's tanks got struck by Mujahieen's  RPG's and left on fire, killing or wounding almost all the foreign troops in the  tank.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1559:yet-again-fatal-losses-inflicted-on-us-nato-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Yet again fatal losses inflicted on U.S-NATO in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 30 April 2010 10:02 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 30 - An early morning bast in the district of Marjah killed or  wounded a 4 soldiers of foriegn coalition troops as it tore through a group  their foot patrol on Friday (April 30).  Separately, a roadside bomb blast hit one of the U.S tanks in Ibadullah Qulf  area of Marjah district, causing the tank to be set on fire with killing its  American soldiers on Thursday. Also Thursday, another tank of the foreign  coalitions got hit and destroyed in Nawa district of this province, but no  losses of life and injuries have been reported yet. In another news from Helmand  province, Mujaideen of the Islamic Emirate, during a gunfight with the U.S  cowardly evils that was continuing till the evening hours of yesterday, killed  one American coward beside wounding three more, where as no Mujahids have been  harmed during the fighting.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1564:mujahideen-repel-american-troops-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen repel American troops in Helmand</a>*


> Friday, 30 April 2010 13:24 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Apr. 30 - After a day-long bloody fighting the American cowardly  troops, who had been airdropped by the helicopter into the area in Helmand's  Yashtu district to carry out an operation against Mujahideen, have been repelled  with deadly losses being inflicted on them, said Mujahgideen officials from the  province. The report indicates some American cowardly evils have been killed  with one of their tank eliminated, where as none of the Mujahideen have been  reported to to take any loss of life and injuries so far. The American fled the  area after receiving heavy losses leaving some arms and ammo behind which have  been seized by Mujahideen.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1569:5-americans-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 Americans killed in Marjah</a>*


> Friday, 30 April 2010 17:29 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELAMND, Apr. 30 - Three American soldiers were killed in the morning time  operation carried out by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate against a U.S outpost  in the Marjah district of Helmand province, on Friday (April 30). Also on  Friday, two soldiers of the foreign coalition were killed and another two were  horribly wounded as their foot patrol got attacked elsewhere in Marjah.


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1555:mujahidee-homemade-bomb-in-zabul-kill-4-us-nato-troops&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahidee homemade bomb in Zabul kill 4 U.S-NATO troops</a>*


> Friday, 30 April 2010 09:47 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> ZABUL, Apr. 30 - At least 4 NATO soldiers were kiled and two injured in a blast  that targeted their tank in Zabul's Shajowi district, on Thursday (april 29).


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2010)

•	Taliban statements monitored during April 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 19 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 1 death during this period.
•	Since start of MILNEWS.ca Taliban statement tracking in October 2008, the Taliban has claimed an average of 16.17 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (744 alleged by Taliban vs. 46 reported by Canada).
•	Four (4) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian casualties in April 2010, with an average of 7.4 such reports per month since October 2008.  This compares to nine (9) Taliban announcements made claiming responsibility for 35 Canadian deaths during April 2009.

More on April's claims here.


----------

